# Gemmy Halloween 2014 Predictions



## DarkManDustin

I still think they should do a Haunted Mansion line of props. They have a big license with Disney. Maybe some life size Nightmare Before Christmas props.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

I hope they remake Leatherface or Donna the Dead.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

*Gemmy/Tekky toys/morbid enerprises 2014 predictions*

I know there has already been a thread this year called "Gemmy 2014 predictions" but I think there needs to be one with Tekky toys and Morbid too. Last year for Gemmy wasn't very good at all, there were just too many airblown inflatables and not very many animatronics, there was also no licensed figure For Tekky toys it was very good! The Props they made didn't break as easy(well some did) and the realism is getting much better! For Morbid It was pretty good, but some of the stuff broke very easy and looked cheesy. This year I hope to see a much better selection of props from these 3 companies' and a licensed figure from both Gemmy and Morbid(which they made a beetle jive figure but it wasn't that good). I really hope they bring back Leatherface since he is so hard to get and Donna the dead.


----------



## CCdalek

Ok... I think Gemmy has officially ran out of ideas for licensed figures. I just found this on the Jmarcus wholesale website.








The description for it is: "Life Size Animated KD Snow White Old Witch G-55450"
Well... at least it's something... but I can't believe Gemmy is taking a character from a cartoon and making it into a life-sized Halloween figure. Sure, Snow White is a movie everyone knows, but the witch really isn't a horror movie character. Thankfully this is not being sold at Spirit Halloween, so we do still have hope for Gemmy to make something better for them. I've got to say though, I do like how they made a 2-dimensional character 3-dimensional.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I am interested in seeing what they will come up with this year. I am not sure if anyone remembers but remember when Spirit halloween posted the "Fear for Next Year" animatronic pull. I do think that Gemmy and Spirit are working together for a new prop. It could be Chunky (I HOPE!!!!) or Jigsaw as a licensed prop for 2014. I don't think any other company (Besides Morbid) would be willing to do this.

https://www.facebook.com/spirithalloween/app_157437887797340


----------



## DarkManDustin

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> I hope they remake Leatherface or Donna the Dead.


Leatherface hasn't changed much in look. If they do another , it'd probably do the same thing. Others, like Freddy, Jason , and Michael Myers , you can make new ones , because they have several looks. An AVP line would be cool. The Leprechaun. Would be cool. Pinhead , Gremlins...
I'm gonna expand my last statement. VFX has the Attack Line. Their next step with life size animatronic props, is to create a store bought version, using their characters. Have Jason, Freddy, Michael, and Leatherface, etc, bringing the weapons to your neck, chest, or arm, and playing sounds. Can you imagine how many ppl would wear this?


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

CCdalek said:


> Ok... I think Gemmy has officially ran out of ideas for licensed figures. I just found this on the Jmarcus wholesale website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The description for it is: "Life Size Animated KD Snow White Old Witch G-55450"
> Well... at least it's something... but I can't believe Gemmy is taking a character from a cartoon and making it into a life-sized Halloween figure. Sure, Snow White is a movie everyone knows, but the witch really isn't a horror movie character. Thankfully this is not being sold at Spirit Halloween, so we do still have hope for Gemmy to make something better for them. I've got to say though, I do like how they made a 2-dimensional character 3-dimensional.


It seems like Gemmy has gotten lamer in the last years The lifesizes props from 2005-2008 were the best. The ones from 2009-2011 were kinda good, but they started to just get lamer. The 2012-2013 ones were not that good at all


----------



## Penumbra

Wow, I didn't even like the Wicked Witch from 2012, and this one's even worse.


----------



## CCdalek

Jmarcus has updated their site with a better quality image of the witch. Personally, I still think it is just a bad idea, but take away the head, hands, hair, and apple and make it a more frightening skeletal appearance and it's actually a nice design.


----------



## Dale Hanson

They should make a jason with the bag still over his head from the 2009 remake


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Dale Hanson said:


> They should make a jason with the bag still over his head from the 2009 remake


That would be a great idea, but they already made 2 remakes of the Jason in 2010


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> Jmarcus has updated their site with a better quality image of the witch. Personally, I still think it is just a bad idea, but take away the head, hands, hair, and apple and make it a more frightening skeletal appearance and it's actually a nice design.
> View attachment 195414


 See......this is why i have absolutely NO HOPE in Gemmy. They have crashed in 2010 recovered in 2011 and SUCKED in 2013. I do not expect to be wowed this year.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Dale Hanson said:


> They should make a jason with the bag still over his head from the 2009 remake


 That would be great but as i said before. Don't expect to see anything BIG this year. They are probably more focused on Airblowns (WHICH ARE TOO CUTESY FOR HALLOWEEN)


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

I agree! They should make something good for us haunters!


----------



## JLWII2000

I think a line of Haunted Mansion stuff is a great idea.


----------



## Penumbra

Isn't Spirit doing a public vote on what licensed character will be out this year? I know Billy Jigsaw was one of the options.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Penumbra said:


> Isn't Spirit doing a public vote on what licensed character will be out this year? I know Billy Jigsaw was one of the options.


There was a vote back in october


----------



## Penumbra

And of course I missed it. Lol.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> And of course I missed it. Lol.


I'm pretty sure it's still going on; I just voted for Billy Jigsaw again today.  Here is the link to it: https://www.facebook.com/spirithalloween/app_157437887797340


----------



## CCdalek

A few days ago I got a YouTube notification saying that Spirit Halloween uploaded a new video titled "Ghoul Door Knocker". They must have removed it really fast, because I went to the video right when I saw it and it was already removed.  I am sure it's another one of Tekky's door knockers, however, probably a similar design to Bonkers and the Pumpkin one.


----------



## Spinechiller

It looks like Gemmy will be re- releasing some older props such as a this crawling monster hand. I remember seeing this prop at Michael's several years ago.


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> It looks like Gemmy will be re- releasing some older props such as a this crawling monster hand. I remember seeing this prop at Michael's several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 196555



Yes, that is in older prop, but this one is recolored. The older one had a brown/red coloring. Where did you find this? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I saw this on Halloween express along with a few new things. but something that really caught my eye was this remake of the spirit ball http://www.halloweenexpress.com/crystal-ball-p-26944.html


----------



## Penumbra

That's cool. I like the green head inside it. But Jeez is it expensive!


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> That's cool. I like the green head inside it. But Jeez is it expensive!


Halloween Express tends to be a little overpriced from my experience. Hopefully another retailer will pick it up?


----------



## Spinechiller

This fortune ball also looks to be available this year


----------



## Penumbra

I wonder if these will actually be available? I remember a few years ago Gemmy remade the smaller Spirit Balls, and they where never released.


----------



## Penumbra

On a non-Gemmy related note, that haunted tree from Halloweenexpress looks amazing!


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I wonder if these will actually be available? I remember a few years ago Gemmy remade the smaller Spirit Balls, and they where never released.


I think there is a good chance. I have seen them listed on several sites already


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I saw this on Halloween express along with a few new things. but something that really caught my eye was this remake of the spirit ball http://www.halloweenexpress.com/crystal-ball-p-26944.html


 I think this would be killer if it had a fog machine inside! just seeing the fog gets me thinking. That may also be why the price is close to $100.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Spinechiller said:


> This fortune ball also looks to be available this year
> 
> View attachment 196617


SWEEEEET!  I like how they are Re-vamping there old props.


----------



## CCdalek

Spinechiller said:


> This fortune ball also looks to be available this year
> 
> View attachment 196617


If the head in that globe is the same design as that of the Ghastly Groom, Quivering Doorman, etc. I may buy it for the right price. I really like that kind of face. The coloring is also cool.


----------



## Spinechiller

CCdalek said:


> If the head in that globe is the same design as that of the Ghastly Groom, Quivering Doorman, etc. I may buy it for the right price. I really like that kind of face. The coloring is also cool.


Personally, the head in the globe looks similar to the face out ghost prop. I love the coloring as well


----------



## Spinechiller

The Victorian phone prop looks to be re-released again this year. I have seen it listed newly on several sites.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

This looks like a Gemmy and I prey to god that it is and gets made because it looks pretty awesome for their standards. Maybe Gemmy is getting back to their old ways this year, fingers crossed 







http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/56765g.htm


----------



## Penumbra

That is gemmy! Holy cows! I suddenly see a ray of light!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> This looks like a Gemmy and I prey to god that it is and gets made because it looks pretty awesome for their standards. Maybe Gemmy is getting back to their old ways this year, fingers crossed
> View attachment 196693
> 
> http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/56765g.htm


Oh my GEMMY! That looks flipping awesome. I hope it is sold at Spirt Halloween. It would be awesome to see it in real life!


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen this?
http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/54787g.htm
Is this a gemmy it's pretty freaking cool.


----------



## Guest

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Oh my GEMMY! That looks flipping awesome. I hope it is sold at Spirt Halloween. It would be awesome to see it in real life!


I think it will be sold at lowes


----------



## Guest

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> That would be great but as i said before. Don't expect to see anything BIG this year. They are probably more focused on Airblowns (WHICH ARE TOO CUTESY FOR HALLOWEEN)


Don't get me wrong i'm a huge fan of airblowns, but that's all they do now days!


----------



## CCdalek

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm a huge fan of airblowns, but that's all they do now days!


I feel the same way! I own lots of Airblowns and they are fun to set up each year, but it seems like recently Gemmy has been making their Airblowns replace life-sized and animated figures.


----------



## DarkManDustin

CCdalek said:


> Halloweenprops4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong i'm a huge fan of airblowns, but that's all they do now days!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way! I own lots of Airblowns and they are fun to set up each year, but it seems like recently Gemmy has been making their Airblowns replace life-sized and animated figures.
Click to expand...

They've also been doing more tabletop decor. I think they. 'Re trying to target families.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a photo of another new Gemmy Product. They seem to be expanding their small ticket item animated category.


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a photo of another new Gemmy Product. They seem to be expanding their small ticket item animated category.
> 
> View attachment 197338


That's not Gemmy. It's made by a different company.


----------



## CCdalek

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a photo of another new Gemmy Product. They seem to be expanding their small ticket item animated category.
> 
> View attachment 197338


I agree with Penumbra, I'm pretty sure that is by Sunstar. I have their life size scarecrow and it has the same face.


----------



## Spinechiller

CCdalek said:


> I agree with Penumbra, I'm pretty sure that is by Sunstar. I have their life size scarecrow and it has the same face.



My mistake, my apologies. It looked very similar to a prop I saw at a trade show a few years back from Gemmy that was never released.


----------



## CCdalek

Spinechiller said:


> My mistake, my apologies. It looked very similar to a prop I saw at a trade show a few years back from Gemmy that was never released.


That's totally fine, it does look like a cool prop. Where did you get the picture?


----------



## Spinechiller

CCdalek said:


> That's totally fine, it does look like a cool prop. Where did you get the picture?


I found it listed on hauntedprops.com


----------



## Guest

http://yardinflatables.3dcartstores.com/Animated-Female-Vampire-Rising-From-Coffin_p_1718.html

Wow, this inflatable was good you didn't have to go remake it! 
The first link is the new one.
http://www.costumes4less.com/Vampir...881&source=2&gclid=CMi2ssf9kL4CFW1nOgod0FMA6A


----------



## Penumbra

A lot of remakes this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

that new spirit ball is driving me crazy! I really want one and I have a guess that might 1/10 chance will happen and it is...Carrie white!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> This looks like a Gemmy and I prey to god that it is and gets made because it looks pretty awesome for their standards. Maybe Gemmy is getting back to their old ways this year, fingers crossed
> View attachment 196693
> 
> http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/56765g.htm


the face kinda looks like the ghost girl and the dress some what like Sarah the sassy witch and other witch dresses mixed together and I will totally buy it as long as it is not at spirit since they are so expensive


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Spinechiller said:


> This fortune ball also looks to be available this year
> 
> View attachment 196617


 I can't wait to see it


----------



## Guest

The Snow White witch is Gemmy, but it's not "the" licensed piece for this year. By that I mean it won't be the licensed thing that Spirit gets this year (if they get one). Gemmy and Spirit have an agreement that says Spirit is allowed to reveal their licensed thing before Gemmy does. Usually Spirit posts it on their Facebook page and Gemmy shows it the next day.

The poll Spirit took last should honestly be taken with a grain of sale. The "winner" was Chucky which I know won't be released as a licensed figure because there's already been a Chucky doll sold by Spencer's. Chucky is really too small to make a animatronic of because the cost would be high for something so small.

Realistically, Billy Jigsaw or Ash Williams will probably be the top contenders.

Sid


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Sid_Matthew said:


> The Snow White witch is Gemmy, but it's not "the" licensed piece for this year. By that I mean it won't be the licensed thing that Spirit gets this year (if they get one). Gemmy and Spirit have an agreement that says Spirit is allowed to reveal their licensed thing before Gemmy does. Usually Spirit posts it on their Facebook page and Gemmy shows it the next day.
> 
> The poll Spirit took last should honestly be taken with a grain of sale. The "winner" was Chucky which I know won't be released as a licensed figure because there's already been a Chucky doll sold by Spencer's. Chucky is really too small to make a animatronic of because the cost would be high for something so small.
> 
> Realistically, Billy Jigsaw or Ash Williams will probably be the top contenders.
> 
> Sid


Chucky would be a pretty neat idea. A 3ft doll with an animated head eyes and mouth would be sick!  But if the price would be over $200 then that would be wayyyyy tooo muchhhhh!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I asked them they said they cant tell till this summer but they said would be happy so ill tale that as a yes! I would expect $150-$200 range. You know spirit Halloween $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> View attachment 198747
> I asked them they said they cant tell till this summer but they said would be happy so ill tale that as a yes! I would expect $150-$200 range. You know spirit Halloween $$$$$$$$$$.


Whoa... That has got to be the best life sized prop Gemmy has made since 2011! Finally, something that's not so cutesy.  The face looks amazing! Where did you find this?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> Whoa... That has got to be the best life sized prop Gemmy has made since 2011! Finally, something that's not so cutesy.  The face looks amazing! Where did you find this?


hauntedprops.com but I asked spirit and they said that I would love the 2014 line up so I hope so


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> Whoa... That has got to be the best life sized prop Gemmy has made since 2011! Finally, something that's not so cutesy.  The face looks amazing! Where did you find this?


halloweenprops.com has it for pre-order for $250. So if spirit sold it they would sell it for around $150-$199.


----------



## Guest

I think this year will be good.


----------



## CCdalek

It would be awesome if the Medusa were sold at Spirit, but I've noticed that most of the time Spirit only sells Gemmy lifesize props if they are exclusive to them. For example, in 2009 the Executioner, Countess, and Michael Myers were exclusive to them, in 2010 Pinhead, Freddy, and Michael H20, 2011 Frankenstein and GhostFace, 2012 Ghost Girl and Wicked Witch, and so on. You never know, though, maybe they will have it online if not anything else.


----------



## GhostHost999

I like the snow White witch, and I also hope gemmy makes some great stuff this year, like they used to make in 2007-2008.


----------



## Guest

I wish Gemmy would do some of the classic things like The Bride of Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Phantom of the Opera, and especially Bela Lugosi as Dracula. Any of these would be awesome lifesize items!


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy was going to make a Bride of Frankenstein last year, but it was never released. I saw it listed in the catalogue of one of Gemmy's importers.


----------



## Guest

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy was going to make a Bride of Frankenstein last year, but it was never released. I saw it listed in the catalogue of one of Gemmy's importers.


Wow, that's awesome! Did she resemble the Universal film version we're all familiar with?


----------



## Penumbra

From what I could see, she looked pretty good. She appeared to do exactly what the original animated Frankenstein from 2011 did.


----------



## ActionJax

GhostHost999 said:


> I like the snow White witch, and I also hope gemmy makes some great stuff this year, like they used to make in 2007-2008.


Now you're talkin! I'd buy them all!


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy was going to make a Bride of Frankenstein last year, but it was never released. I saw it listed in the catalogue of one of Gemmy's importers.


A Bride of Frankenstein would have been awesome, especially with the same motion as the 2011 Frankenstein. They would go perfectly standing side by side. Do you happen to have a picture or screenshot of what she was going to look like?


----------



## Penumbra

Sorry, no pictures as of now.


----------



## Penumbra

Tekky toys had updated their Halloween & Harvest section with some new slots earlier, but they have been taken down since.


----------



## GhostHost999

I hate when they do that! Oh well, in two months we'll know what they're up to this year.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Attention everyone I got a sunstar catalog and I called to order medusa and sorry to say she has ben canceled. But do not cry she may have been canceled due to spirit Halloween making her an exclusive to them and only them. sorry to say


----------



## mamadada

What is a sunstar catalog. I tried to google it, but i didn't see anything Halloween related.


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Attention everyone I got a sunstar catalog and I called to order medusa and sorry to say she has ben canceled. But do not cry she may have been canceled due to spirit Halloween making her an exclusive to them and only them. sorry to say



The same thing happened in 2009 with the Executioner. It was originally supposed to be a widely produced prop, but Spirit got ahold of it first.


----------



## Spinechiller

mamadada said:


> What is a sunstar catalog. I tried to google it, but i didn't see anything Halloween related.



It is a Halloween Decorations Wholesale Company. They offer a large selection of Halloween products made by Gemmy and similar companies. They attend many of the large Halloween Trade Shows each year. Many Halloween party stores carry there products, such as Spirit Halloween


----------



## Spinechiller

This looks to be a new animated candy bowl.


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> This looks to be a new animated candy bowl.
> 
> View attachment 200468


I need to give that to a friend of mine, he's terrified of snakes.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

for pics of new 2014 props by gemmy by the way they were canceled but I have to tell you the other 2 might be at lowes please private message me thx


----------



## shadpd

Where can we get the catalog or be put on their mailing list for a catalog?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Gemmy has confirmed the date of their halloween sneak peak it will be late this year on august 1


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

shadpd said:


> Where can we get the catalog or be put on their mailing list for a catalog?


they are wholesale for companies that want to buy in bulk


----------



## kuroneko

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> Gemmy has confirmed the date of their halloween sneak peak it will be late this year on august 1


That late? I know we get our Halloween stuff in at the end of July. We don't set up until August, but I can always look up the items numbers in our system and hopefully get pictures before then.


----------



## ericvideos239

i hope they make grave ravers with different songs this year


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Attention everyone I got a sunstar catalog and I called to order medusa and sorry to say she has ben canceled. But do not cry she may have been canceled due to spirit Halloween making her an exclusive to them and only them. sorry to say


Awwwww that's a bummer!  Well that may mean she will be at spirt. Unfortunately at a high price.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> The same thing happened in 2009 with the Executioner. It was originally supposed to be a widely produced prop, but Spirit got ahold of it first.


 That's Sprit  Always trying to get It first.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

If anyone has herd. Gemmy will launch there new products on there website this year! much better than waiting to see them!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

hi everyone thank you for sending your private message early to see the new gemmy props and if you send it out by 8pm you will get your pics EARLY! and a special thanks to shadpd, sid Mathew, Halloween guy 101, and scarecrow1006.


----------



## Penumbra

What new props? Have pictures been released already?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

hi for the people that pm me please send your email to me through pm the pictures aren't working thanks


----------



## CCdalek

I will send you my email in a private message for the prop pictures. I should be getting a catalog as well, but it has yet to come. At least you will have them, though.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> I will send you my email in a private message for the prop pictures. I should be getting a catalog as well, but it has yet to come. At least you will have them, though.


How do you get a catalog???


----------



## Penumbra

Yea, I'd like to know too. I get catalogues from a few distributors, but I've never found out how to get one from Sunstar.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Yea, I'd like to know too. I get catalogues from a few distributors, but I've never found out how to get one from Sunstar.


Well, as of last year, they would send you one in the mail given that you provide them with your name, address, and company name (I generally just use the name of my haunt). Again, this may have changed this year, but that is how it worked last year. I hope this helps.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i have a feeling there will be one or 2 life sizes like Sarah the sassy witch and ghost reaper


----------



## Penumbra

I did see a new vampire prop similar to the ghost reaper earlier this year, but I don't know if it will be released.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I did see a new vampire prop similar to the ghost reaper earlier this year, but I don't know if it will be released.


do you have a link or picture? is it a girl or boy? what are the lights color?


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

I would love to see Zultan produced again, except with the kinks worked out. I don't think there are any left out there where the curtain still opens and closes correctly.


----------



## Penumbra

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see a new vampire prop similar to the ghost reaper earlier this year, but I don't know if it will be released.
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a link or picture? is it a girl or boy? what are the lights color?
Click to expand...


It was a male vampire wearing a black cloak with red accents and red lights. I liked the concept, but the face is REALLY cartoony. If you've ever seen Gemmy's 3' vampire candy greeter, I think it has the same face as that.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> It was a male vampire wearing a black cloak with red accents and red lights. I liked the concept, but the face is REALLY cartoony. If you've ever seen Gemmy's 3' vampire candy greeter, I think it has the same face as that.


bummer  i wish it was female and look like the cancelled "mona lott" vampiress


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Ok so i think everyone here knows i love the new medusa prop and i said i called sunstar and they said it was canceled. Well i got mad on the phone and i called gemmy and yes gemmy has a phone number and i called it before its real and i asked them about medusa and they said that she will be at home depot and I 'm like YAY it's better than paying $199.99 at spirit.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Ok so i think everyone here knows i love the new medusa prop and i said i called sunstar and they said it was canceled. Well i got mad on the phone and i called gemmy and yes gemmy has a phone number and i called it before its real and i asked them about medusa and they said that she will be at home depot and I 'm like YAY it's better than paying $199.99 at spirit.


omg yes i'm glad it's at a cheaper store ,i know spirit is pricey because they are a novelty store and such but i do find it annoying when they have cool props for a fortune ,i have to start saving money in order to get medusa


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Ok so i think everyone here knows i love the new medusa prop and i said i called sunstar and they said it was canceled. Well i got mad on the phone and i called gemmy and yes gemmy has a phone number and i called it before its real and i asked them about medusa and they said that she will be at home depot and I 'm like YAY it's better than paying $199.99 at spirit.


I really like the looks of the Medusa, but I would need to know what it does before I determine whether or not I buy it. If she has the usual turning head and light-up eyes I probably wouldn't pay any more than $100 for it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> I really like the looks of the Medusa, but I would need to know what it does before I determine whether or not I buy it. If she has the usual turning head and light-up eyes I probably wouldn't pay any more than $100 for it.


i think it will be about 100$ at homedepot  i remember seeing the head dropping witch for 100$ but yea i also like the looks .the face ,i am sure it is a ghost girl model


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> I really like the looks of the Medusa, but I would need to know what it does before I determine whether or not I buy it. If she has the usual turning head and light-up eyes I probably wouldn't pay any more than $100 for it.


I can find out for you


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I can find out for you


Thanks! If you can that would be great.


----------



## CCdalek

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i think it will be about 100$ at homedepot  i remember seeing the head dropping witch for 100$ but yea i also like the looks .the face ,i am sure it is a ghost girl model


Oh yeah, after looking closer it does look like a modified Ghost Girl face. Of course the difference, though, is the scales, teeth, and eyebrows. For some reason I really like props with open mouths like that, for example the Ghastly Groom, Gentleman, Quivering Doorman, YJ's Mad Scientist, etc.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Oh yeah, after looking closer it does look like a modified Ghost Girl face. Of course the difference, though, is the scales, teeth, and eyebrows. For some reason I really like props with open mouths like that, for example the Ghastly Groom, Gentleman, Quivering Doorman, YJ's Mad Scientist, etc.


you're not the only one that likes props with open mouths  for some reason i like screamer props better


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Ok so i think everyone here knows i love the new medusa prop and i said i called sunstar and they said it was canceled. Well i got mad on the phone and i called gemmy and yes gemmy has a phone number and i called it before its real and i asked them about medusa and they said that she will be at home depot and I 'm like YAY it's better than paying $199.99 at spirit.


YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY NOW!!!!!!!!!!! She will probably be around $129 ish!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> Oh yeah, after looking closer it does look like a modified Ghost Girl face. Of course the difference, though, is the scales, teeth, and eyebrows. For some reason I really like props with open mouths like that, for example the Ghastly Groom, Gentleman, Quivering Doorman, YJ's Mad Scientist, etc.


 I wonder what the animation will be like? Probably only head movement  But as long as it has a awesome sound track i will be happy!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I wonder what the animation will be like? Probably only head movement  But as long as it has a awesome sound track i will be happy!


i am hoping the snake hair moves and maybe the eyes though i dont have hope for moving eyes


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i am hoping the snake hair moves and maybe the eyes though i dont have hope for moving eyes


Something about the idea of it being sold at the Home Depot gives me a bad felling about the animation.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Something about the idea of it being sold at the Home Depot gives me a bad felling about the animation.


well it's at spirit too but then again it has a square base so i know how you feel


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> well it's at spirit too but then again it has a square base so i know how you feel


what do you mean its at spirit. I called gemmy straight up asked them and they said "No that product was not canceled, it will be at home depot this year." Quote Gemmy inc. employee


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Gemmy witch lover said:


> what do you mean its at spirit. I called gemmy straight up asked them and they said "No that product was not canceled, it will be at home depot this year." Quote Gemmy inc. employee


i thought earlier someone said spirit got it


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

i have a feeling that the life size ghostly witch with spell book and misting cauldron and that vampire with the red lights in it will be at lowes maybe im just guessing


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Gemmy witch lover said:


> i have a feeling that the life size ghostly witch with spell book and misting cauldron and that vampire with the red lights in it will be at lowes maybe im just guessing


I think your right about that witch according to this thread its very possible that that is the witch. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135286-halloween-lowes-2014-good-stuff.html


----------



## Penumbra

Where did you find the ghost witch?


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> i have a feeling that the life size ghostly witch with spell book and misting cauldron and that vampire with the red lights in it will be at lowes maybe im just guessing


I really hope the Ghostly Witch is sold there, I really like the looks of her from the catalog.


----------



## Penumbra

What is this ghost witch? You people are driving me nuts.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> What is this ghost witch? You people are driving me nuts.


It is just like the old witch with cauldron. But she is supposedly 6ft tall and has some sort of cool lighting effects and a spell book.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> I really hope the Ghostly Witch is sold there, I really like the looks of her from the catalog.


SHE BETTER BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how she is different from the other ones.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> gemmyhalloweenlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am hoping the snake hair moves and maybe the eyes though i dont have hope for moving eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Something about the idea of it being sold at the Home Depot gives me a bad felling about the animation.
Click to expand...

I can't expect a whole lot out of it because the base is square and it is sold at Home Depot


----------



## Penumbra

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this ghost witch? You people are driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just like the old witch with cauldron. But she is supposedly 6ft tall and has some sort of cool lighting effects and a spell book.
Click to expand...

Do you have a picture of her? This sounds like a cool prop.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Do you have a picture of her? This sounds like a cool prop.


Here is a picture I took of her from the catalog, so sorry if the quality isn't the best. If you can't tell, her face is pretty much like a witch version of the Ghost Reaper (Cracked and pale). According to my catalog, though, she is 5 feet tall, not 6.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Here is a picture I took of her from the catalog, so sorry if the quality isn't the best. If you can't tell, her face is pretty much like a witch version of the Ghost Reaper (Cracked and pale). According to my catalog, though, she is 5 feet tall, not 6.


kinda looks like there will be some cool life sizes this year


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for the picture. Though it's not quite what I expected. Still cool though.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

now I looked at that lowes thread change of thought about what I said now the the ghostly witches item # is different but u never know but now gemmy made a 6ft hanging skeleton. so now its a big ? but I hope gemmy never makes another sassy witch though


----------



## Penumbra

Are there any other new life size products in Sunstar's catalogue? You have to wonder how many props are never released.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i find it weird finding that the new witch (lowes witch) is a male life size height


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Are there any other new life size products in Sunstar's catalogue? You have to wonder how many props are never released.


There is also a new 6 foot Fogger Scarecrow, but his wholesale price was way lower than that of the witch, so I'm guessing at most he will have a lights, sound, and a fog attachment. I will try to add a picture of him later.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> Here is a picture I took of her from the catalog, so sorry if the quality isn't the best. If you can't tell, her face is pretty much like a witch version of the Ghost Reaper (Cracked and pale). According to my catalog, though, she is 5 feet tall, not 6.


I think this may be the lowes witch. I remember that the spirit wicked witch of the west was 6ft (5ft without hat) so it could be a simple mix up. Also the base is square so that $149 would probably fit the animation.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Gemmy witch lover said:


> now I looked at that lowes thread change of thought about what I said now the the ghostly witches item # is different but u never know but now gemmy made a 6ft hanging skeleton. so now its a big ? but I hope gemmy never makes another sassy witch though


Item # can easily be different from a store to a manufacture. Also how do you get the catalog???? I


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i find it weird finding that the new witch (lowes witch) is a male life size height


It could just be the height of the hat. They did that a few years ago.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

CCdalek said:


> Here is a picture I took of her from the catalog, so sorry if the quality isn't the best. If you can't tell, her face is pretty much like a witch version of the Ghost Reaper (Cracked and pale). According to my catalog, though, she is 5 feet tall, not 6.


Whoa! I hadn't noticed the the face and hands are all skeletal the first time i saw it.That makes it even cooler


----------



## Penumbra

Does anybody know if the pirate from Menards will be out again this year? My pirate just broke and I need a replacement.


----------



## EvilDog

These looks cool.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> It could just be the height of the hat. They did that a few years ago.


i see what you mean same goes with Sarah the sassy witch and i hope that new witch i at lowes


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone know when the previews start?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

DarkManDustin said:


> Does anyone know when the previews start?


Gemmy's not doing a preview this year instead they are going to upload it all on august 1st.


----------



## EvilDog

Well that is cool.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I have a feeling that the new snow white witch will be on grandinroad.com


----------



## Guest

Now that you said that, I completely agree. She looks like something GR would have!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I wonder when home depot will put medusa on their website


----------



## Penumbra

Probably not until late August.


----------



## EvilDog

Home Depot will have medusa?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> Home Depot will have medusa?


Ya i called gemmy and asked I'm a inpatient person


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Ya i called gemmy and asked I'm a inpatient person


So am i. Lol 

Know if they will have the snake bowl?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

EvilDog said:


> These looks cool.


Those are all Tekky toys props


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> Does anybody know if the pirate from Menards will be out again this year? My pirate just broke and I need a replacement.


I THINK possibly. It all depends on the stores demand. If it would come back it may be sold at a different store.


----------



## Penumbra

It looks like Spirit has started their preview.


----------



## EvilDog

Has anyone else started a preview?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Target has added some new halloween online http://www.target.com/c/decorations...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to

Walmart has too but only inflatables http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&cat_id=5428&pref_store=4369&ss=false&ic=16_0


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Target has added some new halloween online http://www.target.com/c/decorations...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to
> 
> Walmart has too but only inflatables http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&cat_id=5428&pref_store=4369&ss=false&ic=16_0


gemmy remakes on target?


----------



## Penumbra

Typical of Wal-Mart. Nothing but inflatables.


----------



## EvilDog

Thanks.  Walmart is boring! 

Here is what my workplace has. 

http://m.shop.riteaid.com/browse/5771328011


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I have my fingers crossed that the same manager works at spirit cuz he offered me all the cardboard displays for FREE well knowing me I took the mansion but I could have took the clown train or the asylum to but I have room for one more. And my moms friend her husband passed away  he had a lot of Halloween props mostly by gemmy like the Halloween cauldron witch with green and purple stockings and it goes on and on. let us remember the Halloween freak like us on Halloween forum. RIP David :,( you will be missed


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Target has added some new halloween online http://www.target.com/c/decorations...custom_price=true&min_price=from&max_price=to
> 
> Walmart has too but only inflatables http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&cat_id=5428&pref_store=4369&ss=false&ic=16_0


I like what target has so far! And of course Walmart and there stupid inflatables.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i love the remake of the light up ghoul maybe other props will have that new face?


----------



## EvilDog

New prop

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-uploademail&v=LHVzZ8xAeqI


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

for some reason I keep thinking that the ghostly witch and fogging scarecrow might be at menards :/


----------



## Penumbra

What does the fogging scarecrow look like? I've yet to see a picture. Just curious.


----------



## EvilDog

Me too.  pics please


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

View attachment 203018
here he is I'm not to crazy about him but everyone is different.


----------



## Penumbra

Your link isn't working.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

sorry












if this don't work sorry again


----------



## EvilDog

I see Medusa too!!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

im a bad photographer  lol


----------



## EvilDog

No you are not.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

So far i think Gemmy REALLY has to step up there game this year. Looking at spirit's props none of them appear to be a gemmy (mostly YJ and Tekky ) I can't stand seeing gemmy keep failing!!!!!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> So far i think Gemmy REALLY has to step up there game this year. Looking at spirit's props none of them appear to be a gemmy (mostly YJ and Tekky ) I can't stand seeing gemmy keep failing!!!!!


well first off they made medusa! second spirits preview isn't over yet so you never know!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> So far i think Gemmy REALLY has to step up there game this year. Looking at spirit's props none of them appear to be a gemmy (mostly YJ and Tekky ) I can't stand seeing gemmy keep failing!!!!!


well first off they made medusa! second spirits preview isn't over yet so you never know!


----------



## EvilDog

I hope spirit has Medusa.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Lots of news everyone!

I found out grandinroad will be having the snow white witch. I'm not sure if it's okay for me to say how i got this just yet but here"s an image of the face








Also spirit will have Medusa according to thefind.com but if you click on Medusa it takes you to spirit saying a zombie baby has eaten the page.http://www.thefind.com/search?query=Gm+Life+Sized+Medusa

Last thing to note is for anyone who is interested or missed out the wicked witch she is back at garden ridge this year.


----------



## EvilDog

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Lots of news everyone!
> 
> I found out grandinroad will be having the snow white witch. I'm not sure if it's okay for me to say how i got this just yet but here"s an image of the face
> View attachment 203206
> 
> 
> Also spirit will have Medusa according to thefind.com but if you click on Medusa it takes you to spirit saying a zombie baby has eaten the page.http://www.thefind.com/search?query=Gm+Life+Sized+Medusa
> 
> Last thing to note is for anyone who is interested or missed out the wicked witch she is back at garden ridge this year.



Thanks. Funny someone said spirit won't have medusa. But comment got erased. HA! So glad its true. Spirit having Medusa.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Okay So after seeing Medusa on thefind.com I got curious and searched for animated for the store I chose spirit and They have some new stuff including the ghost witch a new jumping cat, lunging girl, possessed wall hanging girl and more check it out! http://www.thefind.com/search?query=+animated#store=180351&page=1&local=0


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Okay So after seeing Medusa on thefind.com I got curious and searched for animated for the store I chose spirit and They have some new stuff including the ghost witch(It's called fire and ice witch) also a new jumping cat, lunging girl, possessed wall hanging girl and more check it out! http://www.thefind.com/search?query=+animated#store=180351&page=1&local=0


i have no hope on getting that witch i mean look at the price


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

oh and i think the witch and the "fire and ice" airblowns lighting will be like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMT1V4XVM0I


----------



## Guest

This is just pure speculation on my part but I think we may have a piece of the "what is gemmy's licensed piece this year" puzzle. After looking at thefind link Scarecrow posted above (thanks btw) it seems one of the new things spirit has this year is a new handheld chainsaw that's obviously made by Gemmy. 

If you recall Gemmy made a handheld saw a couple years ago that was yellow with blood smeared on it. The handheld saw was previously used on their lifesize leatherface animatronic. This is a new chainsaw in a darker color with a different handle. I'm only guessing here but I think there's a strong possibility the new licensed piece may be Leatherface from the recent TCM 3-D film! If gemmy re-released their saw with an update they might as well make a Leatherface too.

Anyway, just dreaming for now!

Sid


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i have no hope on getting that witch i mean look at the price


You never know though! it may be sold somewhere else! Some spirit props are sold at other stores!


----------



## EvilDog

Ooh a chainsaw!!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Lots of news everyone!
> 
> I found out grandinroad will be having the snow white witch. I'm not sure if it's okay for me to say how i got this just yet but here"s an image of the face
> View attachment 203206
> 
> 
> Also spirit will have Medusa according to thefind.com but if you click on Medusa it takes you to spirit saying a zombie baby has eaten the page.http://www.thefind.com/search?query=Gm+Life+Sized+Medusa
> 
> Last thing to note is for anyone who is interested or missed out the wicked witch she is back at garden ridge this year.


Very interesting link! It seems like a lot of spirit props leak on there!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Out of all the gemmy haunted phones this is my favorite 






Also i like this remake


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Sid_Matthew said:


> This is just pure speculation on my part but I think we may have a piece of the "what is gemmy's licensed piece this year" puzzle. After looking at thefind link Scarecrow posted above (thanks btw) it seems one of the new things spirit has this year is a new handheld chainsaw that's obviously made by Gemmy.
> 
> If you recall Gemmy made a handheld saw a couple years ago that was yellow with blood smeared on it. The handheld saw was previously used on their lifesize leatherface animatronic. This is a new chainsaw in a darker color with a different handle. I'm only guessing here but I think there's a strong possibility the new licensed piece may be Leatherface from the recent TCM 3-D film! If gemmy re-released their saw with an update they might as well make a Leatherface too.
> 
> Anyway, just dreaming for now!
> 
> Sid


Maybe they will have a new one! It would be cool if spirit went back to having 4 gemmy life sizes. IF they do have the TCM prop i could only see it at spirit halloween.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

As far as the Life Sizes go. I do believe that these two will not be an exclusive due to Home Depot selling medusa and possibly lowes selling the witch!


----------



## Penumbra

I like the lunging pumpkin. And the lunging ghoul with tombstone. (A cross between resurrection Mary and the jumping zombie) I am REALLY curious about that haunted coat rack.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> I like the lunging pumpkin. And the lunging ghoul with tombstone. (A cross between resurrection Mary and the jumping zombie) I am REALLY curious about that haunted coat rack.


Do you have images?!?!


----------



## Guest

Here's the pumpkin


----------



## Scarecrow1006

This link is better than the one i gave out earlier.It looks like it has most of spirits 2014 decorations old and new http://www.thefind.com/search?query=halloween+decorations#store=180351&filter[sortby]=price_desc&page=1&local=0

Probably want to sort it from highest price first if you want to see all the really cool ones first


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

i really think spirit Halloween is returning back to the good ol days with awesome props!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> As far as the Life Sizes go. I do believe that these two will not be an exclusive due to Home Depot selling medusa and possibly lowes selling the witch!


Know that I know spirit is selling the ghost witch I starting to doubt Lowes will sell it now because almost all of their Halloween stuff is exclusive to them. What I have noticed though is they may sell a similar(and usually in my opinion better looking) version like with the caged skeleton last year and the cauldron witch in 2009 and Rhoda broom witch in 2010. So there still is a chance of them having a similar version and I hope they do. After all they are still suppose to get some type of cauldron witch.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Know that I know spirit is selling the ghost witch I starting to doubt Lowes will sell it now because almost all of their Halloween stuff is exclusive to them. What I have noticed though is they may sell a similar(and usually in my opinion better looking) version like with the caged skeleton last year and the cauldron witch in 2009 and Rhoda broom witch in 2010. So there still is a chance of them having a similar version and I hope they do. After all they are still suppose to get some type of cauldron witch.


Yeah that is true. I have to see a video of the prop first. That $200 price point is a little sketchy. Unless it has the old animation (head moving, body moving, cauldron turning) then it is not worth $200.


----------



## EvilDog

Some more items coming soon at spirit halloween


----------



## Penumbra

Scarecrow1006 said:


> This link is better than the one i gave out earlier.It looks like it has most of spirits 2014 decorations old and new http://www.thefind.com/search?query=halloween+decorations#store=180351&filter[sortby]=price_desc&page=1&local=0
> 
> Probably want to sort it from highest price first if you want to see all the really cool ones first


Are you sure that's right? I couldn't find anything new.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i'm guessing tekky will keep remaking door knockers like they kept remaking jumping props last year  though i actually love the spine girl prop i would buy it if i had the money


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Are you sure that's right? I couldn't find anything new.


They are scattered about, Penumbra, not all in one place


I do not know about Gemmy, but I am certainly impressed with Spirit. I have no clue how that website was able to turn up the new items, although I am not complaining Thanks for the link, Scarecrow1006.


----------



## EvilDog

Did u see my pics?


----------



## Guest

I think the site pulled up a lot of new stuff. However, I think (and hope) that Spirit still has some surprises for us!


----------



## 51217

possesed girl looks cool, so does the tekky toys pop up werewolf  they are stepping it up for sure


----------



## EvilDog

Did i miss the pop up werewolf?


----------



## 22606

EvilDog said:


> Did u see my pics?


Yes. Thank you, as well


----------



## EvilDog

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes. Thank you, as well


Welcome. All look cool.


----------



## Penumbra

Did anyone else see the possessed baby in the stroller? What caught my attention was that it was 300 freaking dollars!


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> Did anyone else see the possessed baby in the stroller? What caught my attention was that it was 300 freaking dollars!


No.  got a pic?


----------



## 22606

EvilDog said:


> No.  got a pic?


More blurry than I was hoping, but here is one:


----------



## EvilDog

Garthgoyle said:


> More blurry than I was hoping, but here is one:
> 
> View attachment 203242



Wow! Well not what I thought! 

Hello Rosmary's Baby!! 

Btw check out new things here.

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/animatronics.html


----------



## Scarecrow1006

EvilDog said:


> Wow! Well not what I thought!
> 
> Hello Rosmary's Baby!!
> 
> Btw check out new things here.
> 
> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/animatronics.html


Thanks for the a ton for the link  I got excited when i saw this http://www.halloweencostumes.com/creepy-sister.html[/url] I remember her from last year but she got canceled glad to see she's out this year. Maybe Gemmy really is back on track this year


----------



## Penumbra

Well it's good to see Gemmy's bringing the sister back, but it looks like she has a glowing torso and a puppet mouth from the picture, I don't like either of those features on this particular prop.


----------



## Penumbra

Garthgoyle said:


> EvilDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  got a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> More blurry than I was hoping, but here is one:
> 
> View attachment 203242
Click to expand...


Yes, that's the one I was talking about. Thanks for finding a picture for me Garth.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Garthgoyle said:


> More blurry than I was hoping, but here is one:
> 
> View attachment 203242


does anyone remember that "devil's due" prank from awhile back? that baby sort of looks like that  if not here's a video of it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg maybe the prop is suppose to be the same baby in the video?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Thanks for the a ton for the link  I got excited when i saw this http://www.halloweencostumes.com/creepy-sister.html[/url] I remember her from last year but she got canceled glad to see she's out this year. Maybe Gemmy really is back on track this year
> 
> View attachment 203248


i'm still wondering about the sitting skeleton bride


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

EvilDog said:


> Some more items coming soon at spirit halloween


if anyone is wondering what the baby doll reaper does here: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rSbs_wZ5o  so far with the reaper doll and the wandering antique doll i'm guessing one of spirit's theme will be a abandoned attic or toy shop


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> Well it's good to see Gemmy's bringing the sister back, but it looks like she has a glowing torso and a puppet mouth from the picture, I don't like either of those features on this particular prop.


I would LOVE to see this prop produced, but if it has a glowing torso it's really gonna piss me off. What is with Gemmy and their infatuation with putting lights in props? First all those "Lights Alive" tacky-as-hell grim reapers, then the ghostly witch with all the lights in her, then possibly this...


----------



## EvilDog

That is so cool!  

I got new props. Pics later.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I think your right about that witch according to this thread its very possible that that is the witch. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135286-halloween-lowes-2014-good-stuff.html


i seem to remember getting a glimpse of a witch at Gemmy's fb page and it was just another remake of the old stirring cauldron witch only it has a orange dress it's in one of the photo's when a new's crew visited them ,there might be hope for the ghost witch at lowes but i have a feeling it's just another remake of the old one


----------



## thepropfinder

Here's the ghoul door knocker:


----------



## thepropfinder

thepropfinder said:


> Here's the ghoul door knocker:


Ugh The "file is invalid" just go to: http://www.thefind.com/search?query=halloween+decorations#store=180351&page=16&local=0
and scroll down


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i searched gemmy and so far the only new things i found was a attic light,the "green toxic" spotlight,costume accessories such as back stabbed and saw blade on chest,new gravers which was actually called "rock'in ravers" ,not really excited but the attic light kinda looks cool


----------



## Scarecrow1006

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i seem to remember getting a glimpse of a witch at Gemmy's fb page and it was just another remake of the old stirring cauldron witch only it has a orange dress it's in one of the photo's when a new's crew visited them ,there might be hope for the ghost with at lowes but i have a feeling it's just another remake of the old one


I remember that too.Now that you bring that up is very possible because they also set up a ton of airblowns that nobody had seen and some of them are out this year.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

hey the nice people on Halloween costumes.com said sister was canceled put ur email in if u want one cuz they migt get a few in


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Where did they say it was canceled?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Gemmy witch lover said:


> hey the nice people on Halloween costumes.com said sister was canceled put ur email in if u want one cuz they migt get a few in


Where did they say it was canceled?


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Yes, that's the one I was talking about. Thanks for finding a picture for me Garth.


You are welcome, Penumbra. I agree with your earlier statement that the price is less than desirable, which is too bad since it is such a cool prop. 



gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> does anyone remember that "devil's due" prank from awhile back? that baby sort of looks like that  if not here's a video of it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg maybe the prop is suppose to be the same baby in the video?


I sure do. I would not be surprised if they did base the look on that baby.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Where did they say it was canceled?


on halloweencostumes.com I got on live chat


----------



## EvilDog

I like the door knocker.


----------



## Guest

woot woot!

more stuff from Spirit on "thefind"


----------



## Vincent77

This prop rip looks very cool


----------



## EvilDog

Also a jumping cat!  btw is there away to upload pics directly on here? Doing so via image site is a pain got tons of pics to share.

Also spirit will have Medusa.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I was liking this beacuse I thought it was standing then I realized its death row with a mask...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I was liking this beacuse I thought it was standing then I realized its death row with a mask...
> View attachment 203361


this is one of my 3 favorite props from tekky this year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Sid_Matthew said:


> woot woot!
> 
> more stuff from Spirit on "thefind"


creepy cathy thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r83dEL1TOUA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw5EUvZujDw
swamp witch :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIoNzp3mYi4  enjoy


----------



## 51217

IM SO MAD AT SPIRIT THIS YEAR!!!
why must they come out with MANY MANY AMAZING props after many years of crap, looks like my budget is out the roof this year!!!!


----------



## EvilDog

I have no room so i can only visit them.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I was liking this beacuse I thought it was standing then I realized its death row with a mask...
> View attachment 203361


I just took another look at death row and I was wrong this one has a totally diffrent appearance. One thing I like about this one is the dungen prisoner look. It would be really cool if his face lit up through the mask.


----------



## 51217

Am i the onyl one that NEEDS to see a better picture of the undead granny?


----------



## GhostHost999

Is undead granny from the same company that made honky the clown and the zombie clown with the balloon? I have my hopes on undead granny, she seems to be holding a key and a knife, which seems like a nice rip-off from Psycho, which I like. The tekkiea this year seem to be based mostly on possessed girls, which is also cool. Until know, I'd purchase the spine bending girl,undead granny and snow white witch (because,I'm fan of that witch) maybe the,crawling zombie woman, but, I'm excited for this year's merchandise though this is the year I have the less budget for... Thanks all for the pictures!


----------



## 51217

Im for sure geting broken spine girl, maybe undead granny, and the haunted coatrack


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Garthgoyle said:


> More blurry than I was hoping, but here is one:
> 
> View attachment 203242


$300!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS SPIRIT THINKING!!!!!!!!!!! That better be a typo!


----------



## Penumbra

Jubbag12 said:


> Im for sure geting broken spine girl, maybe undead granny, and the haunted coatrack


The coatrack looks cool, but what does it do? I know there was a professional quality prop like that released a couple years ago, I wonder if it does the same thing?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Jubbag12 said:


> IM SO MAD AT SPIRIT THIS YEAR!!!
> why must they come out with MANY MANY AMAZING props after many years of crap, looks like my budget is out the roof this year!!!!


IKR They just had to be awesome this year! lol


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Thanks for the a ton for the link  I got excited when i saw this http://www.halloweencostumes.com/creepy-sister.html[/url] I remember her from last year but she got canceled glad to see she's out this year. Maybe Gemmy really is back on track this year
> 
> View attachment 203248


I don't know if you have noticed. But there is lines next to the mouth. Could be a moving mouth!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I don't know if you have noticed. But there is lines next to the mouth. Could be a moving mouth!


sadly someone said it was cancelled once again


----------



## Evil Elf

I have wanted a haunted coat rack ever since I caught a glimpse of a professional quality one in a video from Transworld. I am very curious as to what this one does, also.

Why has no one come across "The Find" before this year!?


----------



## Penumbra

Evil Elf said:


> I have wanted a haunted coat rack ever since I caught a glimpse of a professional quality one in a video from Transworld. I am very curious as to what this one does, also.



I think that's the one I was talking about. If they do the same thing, I'm sold.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> sadly someone said it was cancelled once again


God dam gemmy always canceling the awesome props!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> God dam gemmy always canceling the awesome props!


i would have loved to buy it at lowes or somewhere cheap it was so awesome to be cancelled  but let's hope the sitting bride will make it this year


----------



## EvilDog

What coat rack?


----------



## thepropfinder

Here's my video:


----------



## EvilDog

Nice.  cant wait for September.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

thepropfinder said:


> Here's my video:


 1:03 remake?


----------



## Marshall Benzinger

*Looks like this year will be good*

The new props for this year look a lot better then last year! 


Hi I'am Marshall Benzinger the one from YouTube!


----------



## Marshall Benzinger

May look cool but it may suck. That's why props get delayed.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Marshall Benzinger said:


> The new props for this year look a lot better then last year!
> 
> 
> Hi I'am Marshall Benzinger the one from YouTube!


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Vincent77

Anyone taking guesses at spirits themes this year?


----------



## 51217

Prison, toy store, and maybe another haunted house


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Jubbag12 said:


> Prison, toy store, and maybe another haunted house


you know that sounds right from what they have this year


----------



## EvilDog

Toxic waste too. As an idea for Spirit theme.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQSQO54WZWg tekky?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQSQO54WZWg tekky?


That is seasonal visions


----------



## EvilDog

So cool! I like it.


----------



## EvilDog

Twisted teaser boy 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIlgc3Dyww&feature=kp


----------



## EvilDog

Spirit will have medusa


Also found vid of devil baby 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg

 <3


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I know this isn't much but if you look in the background you can kind of see what the new spirit balls will be like.They have a lot more of that misty looking effect. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAUCz2i9BJY&list=UUfdgMXE4fc6cxZ3oVVoEJfA


----------



## 22606

EvilDog said:


> Also found vid of devil baby
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg
> 
> <3


I doubt that Spirit's will be as elaborate, but they definitely seem to have based it off of the one created for the movie promotion (I forgot just how funny it was).



Scarecrow1006 said:


> I know this isn't much but if you look in the background you can kind of see what the new spirit balls will be like.They have a lot more of that misty looking effect. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAUCz2i9BJY&list=UUfdgMXE4fc6cxZ3oVVoEJfA


I like the more cloudy look of the new ones. Here is hoping that they will be available somewhere for far less than the $90 that they are going for at Halloween 
Express


----------



## EvilDog

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I know this isn't much but if you look in the background you can kind of see what the new spirit balls will be like.They have a lot more of that misty looking effect. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAUCz2i9BJY&list=UUfdgMXE4fc6cxZ3oVVoEJfA


What are spirit balls? Lol :lol: but nice prop


----------



## Scarecrow1006

EvilDog said:


> What are spirit balls? Lol :lol: but nice prop


The Spirit Balls were a popular series by Gemmy until they got discontinued in 2009 now they sell for ridiculously high prices on ebay. Here are some videos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jjXLm7Bwo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKywTimL3zE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daK2hDCycsY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dt1snX-Yvs


----------



## EvilDog

Ah thanks. Now i know what. U mean.


----------



## Penumbra

I do like the ghostly look of the new spirit balls over the normal look of the original, but not if they retail for anywhere over $50.


----------



## Guest

The video is fairly short so I did a screen capture and circled the spirit balls so they're easier to see.

Sid


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

EvilDog said:


> Spirit will have medusa
> 
> 
> Also found vid of devil baby
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg
> 
> <3


I Don't think it will be exactly like the one in the video. It had to be re-designed for retail so it could stay in the $300 price range.


----------



## Guest

For the Gemmy collectors out there (like myself) we know one of the licensed pieces from Gemmy and that's the Snow White witch. While I was running this morning I remembered a few years ago Gemmy made a lifesize hunchback around 2008. The photos showed him with the traditional round base with the purple activation button in the front. However, when he was actually produced he was a pole structured figure.

From the photos we've seen of the Snow White witch we see that she's a pole figure too so I think she'll have the same left to right and up and down movement the hunchback did. I think they've used the hunchback body and sculpted a new head for the witch.

Although Grandin Road will have her, Jmarcus has her on their site so she won't be exclusive to Grandin Road which is good so it should help with her availability and price.

Sid


----------



## Penumbra

The Ghost Witch is a hunchback too.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Sid_Matthew said:


> For the Gemmy collectors out there (like myself) we know one of the licensed pieces from Gemmy and that's the Snow White witch. While I was running this morning I remembered a few years ago Gemmy made a lifesize hunchback around 2008. The photos showed him with the traditional round base with the purple activation button in the front. However, when he was actually produced he was a pole structured figure.
> 
> From the photos we've seen of the Snow White witch we see that she's a pole figure too so I think she'll have the same left to right and up and down movement the hunchback did. I think they've used the hunchback body and sculpted a new head for the witch.
> 
> Although Grandin Road will have her, Jmarcus has her on their site so she won't be exclusive to Grandin Road which is good so it should help with her availability and price.
> 
> Sid


I wonder if she will have a moving mouth as well....


----------



## 51217

EvilDog said:


> Spirit will have medusa
> 
> 
> Also found vid of devil baby
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKMUZ4tlJg
> 
> <3


Wont be anythign liek that, that is a realistic baby doll with pneumatic controls, a remote control, and a movie mouth and eyes


----------



## Vincent77

Holy crap this was on Spirits website!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Vincent77 said:


> View attachment 203696
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap this was on Spirits website!


that thing like scared me and im never scared and btw ur battery is 52%


----------



## EvilDog

Well now i have a fear of tire swings!


----------



## Penumbra

So first zombie babies, and now Spirit is going with zombie children.


----------



## Guest

I'd prefer to see non zombie animatronics.


----------



## EvilDog

Its no longer on the site.


----------



## EvilDog

Are these new?


----------



## 51217

no those are 2009 or 2010 
HOW MUCH WAS THAT TIRE SWING!?!


----------



## Spinechiller

Jubbag12 said:


> no those are 2009 or 2010
> HOW MUCH WAS THAT TIRE SWING!?!


If I remember correctly the tire swing prop was $179.99.


----------



## 51217

its still on the site


----------



## CCdalek

Vincent77 said:


> View attachment 203696
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap this was on Spirits website!


He looks like an awesome creepy Y.J. product. I tried typing in this link and it worked. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-tire-swing-zombie-boy/


----------



## CCdalek

On the website it says the Tire Swing Zombie Boy only "emits eerie noises". I sure hope he does more than that for the price.


----------



## EvilDog

CCdalek said:


> On the website it says the Tire Swing Zombie Boy only "emits eerie noises". I sure hope he does more than that for the price.


Me too. Cause a couple of moans won't cut it.


----------



## EvilDog

This is new at spirit.


----------



## Penumbra

I'm seriously loving' Seasonal Visions this year. I only have enough money (and room) to buy two life size props this year. I can't choose between their lurching werewolf, the haunted tree, or one of their rising props. I don't buy from Tekky that often because their not the best quality, and I'm not too crazy about Gemmy this year.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> I'm seriously loving' Seasonal Visions this year. I only have enough money (and room) to buy two life size props this year. I can't choose between their lurching werewolf, the haunted tree, or one of their rising props. I don't buy from Tekky that often because their not the best quality, and I'm not too crazy about Gemmy this year.


I agree, Seasonal Visions seems to have really good props this year. I especially like the Haunted Tree.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Penumbra said:


> I'm seriously loving' Seasonal Visions this year. I only have enough money (and room) to buy two life size props this year. I can't choose between their lurching werewolf, the haunted tree, or one of their rising props. I don't buy from Tekky that often because their not the best quality, and I'm not too crazy about Gemmy this year.


Well the only thing i want from gemmy is medusa. And i would get the rising creeper from seasonal visions.


----------



## Evil Elf

A search of Kmart's site for Halloween proved to be very informative. They will have Medusa (only the snakes on her head move), the Snow White witch (her head, arm, and mouth move), and the ghostly Spirit Ball (it lights up to reveal a ghostly floating head).


----------



## Halloweencraze12

That's awsome


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Evil Elf said:


> A search of Kmart's site for Halloween proved to be very informative. They will have Medusa (only the snakes on her head move), the Snow White witch (her head, arm, and mouth move), and the ghostly Spirit Ball (it lights up to reveal a ghostly floating head).


so medusa's head doesn't move only the hair?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

If only her hair moves she would need to be A LOT cheaper.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

what caught my eye while searching on thefind is this bowl http://www.acehardware.com/product/...974429326&affiliateId=3578&affiliateCustomId= it says it's a bat but they are spiders and idk if it's a gemmy or not but i think the middle spider moves


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Evil Elf.

I went ahead and did screen captures for everybody (they are large, sorry).

Medusa direct link:

http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...W008074141001P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

Evil Witch link:

http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...8074140001P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10

Sid


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Sid_Matthew said:


> Thanks, Evil Elf.
> 
> I went ahead and did screen captures for everybody (they are large, sorry).
> 
> Medusa direct link:
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...W008074141001P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6
> 
> Evil Witch link:
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...8074140001P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10
> 
> Sid


i hope the medusa says atleast something different from the props i have


----------



## Penumbra

If that's all Medusa does I'm not interested. The Snow White witch is OK. It does sound like she has a lot of movement.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> If that's all Medusa does I'm not interested. The Snow White witch is OK. It does sound like she has a lot of movement.


Well if you look on the site. it says the HAIR MOVES!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> so medusa's head doesn't move only the hair?


I hope not. MAYBE she will have SOME head movement. I Would wait and see how much she will be at home depot (They usually have the best price)


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> On the website it says the Tire Swing Zombie Boy only "emits eerie noises". I sure hope he does more than that for the price.


No way for $179. Possibly maybe the same motion as zombie girl on swing. I don't know. Maybe we will see a haunted playground this year???


----------



## CCdalek

Sid_Matthew said:


> Thanks, Evil Elf.
> 
> I went ahead and did screen captures for everybody (they are large, sorry).
> 
> Medusa direct link:
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...W008074141001P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6
> 
> Evil Witch link:
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/life-size-anim...8074140001P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10
> 
> Sid


Hmm... If the Snow White Witch really has that much movement she may be better than I thought. When I first saw her I just assumed she had head movement and that was it, since the mouth didn't look like it could move much. Hopefully we will be able to see her in person or at least a video soon.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I hope not. MAYBE she will have SOME head movement. I Would wait and see how much she will be at home depot (They usually have the best price)


but if the hair only moved then it would have to be cheaper and home depot might be around 100-140$


----------



## Penumbra

Spirit posted a video of the tire swing boy on their channel. Unfortunately, it's not that impressive.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Spirit posted a video of the tire swing boy on their channel. Unfortunately, it's not that impressive.


i'll rather have the swing girl instead


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

has any one tried or did get a spirit display I have and it turned out great just wondering


----------



## EvilDog

Should of posted a vid of Medusa.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

EvilDog said:


> Should of posted a vid of Medusa.


They usually only post videos of exclusives first. we will probably see one from gemmy in August.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

When i want to know something about a prop i straight up call them i don't wait if u want gemmys phone number Google it like i did


----------



## EvilDog

Thanks.  also anyone know what store will have the snake bowl?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Kmart has added some more Halloween items! Most are airblowns but there are a few cooler things including the skull crystal ball and a new version of the gemmy lamp post but now it has that kaleidoscope/Fire and Ice effect which seems really cool! The caged grim reaper Walmart used to sell every year(hopefully that means they will have something different) And then I saw Jab R Jaw Talking Skeleton witch is apparently poseable. Here are the links 

Skull Crystal ball http://www.kmart.com/haunted-crysta...074090001P?prdNo=7&blockNo=157&blockType=G157

Lamppost http://www.kmart.com/halloween-lamp...74036001P?prdNo=13&blockNo=163&blockType=G163

Jab R Jaw http://www.kmart.com/36in-jab-r-jaw...78912000P?prdNo=17&blockNo=117&blockType=G117


----------



## EvilDog

Of course good stuff after Kmart closes.


----------



## Vincent77

I found a spirit sign near me!


----------



## CCdalek

I found another new prop on Spirit's website, the Witch of Stolen Souls. Here is a picture:








The video is still private, but so far I know she is made by Y.J. and has at least light up eyes and sounds. Based on the picture it also looks like she has mouth movement, but I don't know for sure yet. Here is her link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-witch-of-stolen-souls/


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I'm not to crazy about that witch of stolen souls


----------



## slash

I think she looks pretty cool might buy her if she looks good in the video.


----------



## Penumbra

I like her too. Hopefully she does something cool and doesn't just stand there like most props.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Kmart has added some more Halloween items! Most are airblowns but there are a few cooler things including the skull crystal ball and a new version of the gemmy lamp post but now it has that kaleidoscope/Fire and Ice effect which seems really cool! The caged grim reaper Walmart used to sell every year(hopefully that means they will have something different) And then I saw Jab R Jaw Talking Skeleton witch is apparently poseable. Here are the links
> 
> Skull Crystal ball http://www.kmart.com/haunted-crysta...074090001P?prdNo=7&blockNo=157&blockType=G157
> 
> Lamppost http://www.kmart.com/halloween-lamp...74036001P?prdNo=13&blockNo=163&blockType=G163
> 
> Jab R Jaw http://www.kmart.com/36in-jab-r-jaw...78912000P?prdNo=17&blockNo=117&blockType=G117


that lamp post is the most fabulous "fire and ice" thing so far besides the witch i might get it


----------



## slash

I have a feeling she will have mouth movement and sound and the lantern will light up if she does have movement I think the hand holding the lantern will move.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

CCdalek said:


> I found another new prop on Spirit's website, the Witch of Stolen Souls. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video is still private, but so far I know she is made by Y.J. and has at least light up eyes and sounds. Based on the picture it also looks like she has mouth movement, but I don't know for sure yet. Here is her link: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-witch-of-stolen-souls/


When I read the "of Stolen Souls" part got me thinking of this guy.







But I doubt she'll be anything like that.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow1006 said:


> When I read the "of Stolen Souls" part got me thinking of this guy.
> View attachment 204001
> 
> But I doubt she'll be anything like that.


Yeah, after seeing the name I thought of him too. Maybe instead of opening her robe, though, maybe the "souls" are in her big lantern.


----------



## Penumbra

Now that you compare her to the reaper, it almost looks like one of her arms is folded across her chest. If she does do the same as the reaper, I'll seriously consider her.


----------



## EvilDog

I like how her eyes are solid white!


----------



## 22606

That is one creepy witch, plus I love her lantern's styling. If she does have the same feature as the Reaper, besides those listed, the prop could be truly amazing.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

So wats on everyones spirit Halloween shopping list mine ain't that long i ain't rich but i do have $280 in the bank but i do have a $15phone bill crap I'm out of luck lol


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> So wats on everyones spirit Halloween shopping list mine ain't that long i ain't rich but i do have $280 in the bank but i do have a $15phone bill crap I'm out of luck lol


I really want Heart Bear and door knocker. But ugh TOO PRICEY!!!  I may add things later. I can only see the props in the store.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Now that you compare her to the reaper, it almost looks like one of her arms is folded across her chest. If she does do the same as the reaper, I'll seriously consider her.


It is odd how she only has one arm... Maybe one is folded across her chest. You would think it would say something on the website about opening her robe if that were the case, though.


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> So wats on everyones spirit Halloween shopping list mine ain't that long i ain't rich but i do have $280 in the bank but i do have a $15phone bill crap I'm out of luck lol


I'm seriously considering buying Lil Nester, and possibly the Witch of Stolen Souls depending on what she does (And if I can make enough to buy her).


----------



## Dale Hanson

Gemmy witch lover said:


> So wats on everyones spirit Halloween shopping list mine ain't that long i ain't rich but i do have $280 in the bank but i do have a $15phone bill crap I'm out of luck lol


My list is currently the Lil Nester and possibly the Broken Spine Girl as of now


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> I'm seriously considering buying Lil Nester, and possibly the Witch of Stolen Souls depending on what she does (And if I can make enough to buy her).


No kidding i work on a farm making $10 an hour but I don't like lil nester but i do like pumpkin nester does anyone recomend him. also i might get that. lurching zombie but I'm getting medusa first.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Lamppost http://www.kmart.com/halloween-lamp...74036001P?prdNo=13&blockNo=163&blockType=G163


I've had my eye on that lamp post for several years now, but just noticed something worrying in the product description. May have been redesigned, because it now states: "swirling colorful lights", which suggests color-changing fiber optics, probably throughout the banner.

Not at all what I want. Anyone have an older version of this prop?


----------



## Penumbra

I agree that Gemmy puts too many of these funky lighting effects in their props. Some steady burning lights look okay (depending on the prop), but the color changing and swirling lights belong in their Christmas department.


----------



## EvilDog

We want to be scared in October. Not ooohed and ahhed.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

No kidding. now ghost reaper its fine but last years lowes Christmas reaper nope don't like. now the ghostly witch fire and ice i will have to see it in store


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I've had my eye on that lamp post for several years now, but just noticed something worrying in the product description. May have been redesigned, because it now states: "swirling colorful lights", which suggests color-changing fiber optics, probably throughout the banner.
> 
> Not at all what I want. Anyone have an older version of this prop?


i think they will be lasers instead ,covered on a kaleidoscope dome


----------



## EvilDog

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i think they will be lasers instead ,covered on a kaleidoscope dome


So it will be Lucy (the lamp post) in the sky with diamonds. :lol:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on that lamp post for several years now, but just noticed something worrying in the product description. May have been redesigned, because it now states: "swirling colorful lights", which suggests color-changing fiber optics, probably throughout the banner.
> 
> Not at all what I want. Anyone have an older version of this prop?
> 
> 
> 
> i think they will be lasers instead ,covered on a kaleidoscope dome
Click to expand...

Maybe so. But that's not something that I'd want either. *shrug*


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I've had my eye on that lamp post for several years now, but just noticed something worrying in the product description. May have been redesigned, because it now states: "swirling colorful lights", which suggests color-changing fiber optics, probably throughout the banner.
> 
> Not at all what I want. Anyone have an older version of this prop?


the old version is at home depot's website


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> the old version is at home depot's website


OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

CCdalek said:


> Yeah, after seeing the name I thought of him too. Maybe instead of opening her robe, though, maybe the "souls" are in her big lantern.


You were right! Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-tkCvyRxg0 I like this a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow1006 said:


> You were right! Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-tkCvyRxg0 I like this a lot more than I thought I would.


Wow, she actually has a lot more motion than I thought she would. I'm glad to see I was right about the lantern, it looks really cool with the hands inside. she is now on the top of my list for this year.


----------



## Penumbra

That prop is AMAZING! I might just have to get her. Thanks for the video!


----------



## EvilDog

Wonderful prop.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Ok i sorta like the witch of stolen souls now I do love that lantern. I also looked at all the new stuff on spirits Halloweens website and to me it looks like zombie school yard ,prison ,and haunted mansion redo or haunted house.


----------



## 22606

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Ok i sorta like the witch of stolen souls now I do love that lantern.


I agree about the lantern being the main draw I wish that they sold it, or at least one similar, apart from the witch.


----------



## slash

Garthgoyle said:


> I agree about the lantern being the main draw I wish that they sold it, or at least one similar, apart from the witch.


they do sell it separately for $40
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-haunted-candelabra/


----------



## Penumbra

That's great that they sell it separately! It's even got the hands in it.


----------



## EvilDog

What hand in it?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

EvilDog said:


> What hand in it?


the shadows it casts


----------



## EvilDog

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> the shadows it casts


Oh that.  thanks


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Wonder what spirit will show next fingers crossed medusa ir ghostly witch


----------



## Penumbra

I hope it's either the coatrack monster or the undead granny. Those are the only other two props I have a real interest in.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> I hope it's either the coatrack monster or the undead granny. Those are the only other two props I have a real interest in.


Undead granny,medusa,heart bear,ghoul door knocker for me. Plus surprises i see while on vacation in September. YAY!!!!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I hope it's either the coatrack monster or the undead granny. Those are the only other two props I have a real interest in.


i think i seen or seen a familiar coatrackmonster and i was hardly surprise on yt all it did was reveal eyes and flapping jackets if i remember right


----------



## EvilDog

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i think i seen or seen a familiar coatrackmonster and i was hardy surprise on yt all it did was reveal eyes and flapping jackets if i remember right


Where did you see this?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

EvilDog said:


> Where did you see this?


i found it on youtube


----------



## 22606

slash said:


> they do sell it separately for $40
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-haunted-candelabra/


Awesome. Thank you for the info, slash.


----------



## EvilDog

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i found it on youtube


Got a link?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

EvilDog said:


> Got a link?


no i forgot sorry but i'll add it if i find it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

EvilDog said:


> Got a link?


ok i found it but this is a 3 year old prop so the spirit one might be this one or a total knock off  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCnUqMEqp1Y


----------



## EvilDog

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> ok i found it but this is a 3 year old prop so the spirit one might be this one or a total knock off  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCnUqMEqp1Y


Thanks N WOW!! That was shocking!! Totally speechless. Was not expecting that to happen! OMG!!! 

Also any pics of this new coat rack around?


----------



## Penumbra

Spirit's coatrack looks extremely close to that one, but obviously I'd not professional quality. If the new version does anything similar to that, it'll be on my list.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Spirit's coatrack looks extremely close to that one, but obviously I'd not professional quality. If the new version does anything similar to that, it'll be on my list.


i see what you mean the one in the video seems to be operated with air pressure but it is kinda cool imo


----------



## EvilDog

Any pics or new rack?


----------



## 22606

This is Spirit's version of the coat rack:


----------



## CCdalek

Spirit has a new prop added to their website, the Evil Scientist. Here is the picture: 








There is no video yet and the company he is made by is unknown, but it looks like a neat idea. According to the description apparently his mask flips down to show his moving mouth as he moves side to side, but I would like to see a video before I even consider buying him.


----------



## Evil Elf

The description says he has a moving mouth and his body turns side to side, so that's something.

Has anyone else noticed that just about every standing figure this year is $200?


----------



## Penumbra

That's a cool looking prop. It could possibly be made by Seasonal Visions judging by the stand under his feet.


----------



## azjscott

EvilDog said:


> Are these new?


I think Cirque Du Spirit was 4-5 years ago.....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Spirit has a new prop added to their website, the Evil Scientist. Here is the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no video yet and the company he is made by is unknown, but it looks like a neat idea. According to the description apparently his mask flips down to show his moving mouth as he moves side to side, but I would like to see a video before I even consider buying him.


when i read that the mask flips down it reminded me of the life size hannibal lector


----------



## CCdalek

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> when i read that the mask flips down it reminded me of the life size hannibal lector


Yeah, and the body turning side to side.  I doubt it's the same mask motion though.


----------



## Guest

If Gemmy has a licensed piece we should be seeing it soon from Spirit. They either know that's what a lot of us are waiting on or they don't have one again this year (gasp).

Sid


----------



## Penumbra

I think Gemmy's licensed figure for this year is (unfortunately) the Snow White Witch, it's just being sold In several places instead of being a spirit exclusive.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Penumbra said:


> I think Gemmy's licensed figure for this year is (unfortunately) the Snow White Witch, it's just being sold In several places instead of being a spirit exclusive.


I agree with you about that unless leather face is on his way i hope they redo scream ghost face though.


----------



## EvilDog

Loving the scientist and coat rack.


----------



## CCdalek

Personally I'm still hoping for a Billy Jigsaw licensed figure from Spirit.


----------



## Penumbra

CCdalek said:


> Personally I'm still hoping for a Billy Jigsaw licensed figure from Spirit.


I think we'd all love that. But like the Jack the ripper prop, he probably won't make it to market.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I think we'd all love that. But like the Jack the ripper prop, he probably won't make it to market.


I would love to see a picture of Jack the Ripper, provided you have one.


----------



## Penumbra

Here ya go.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Penumbra. Very cool (but disappointing to know that it likely will not happen).


----------



## EvilDog

That is cool. What site did you find it?


----------



## Penumbra

You're welcome Garth. 

And EvilDog, I got that picture a long time ago on a whosale website I don't remember the name of.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> You're welcome Garth.
> 
> And EvilDog, I got that picture a long time ago on a whosale website I don't remember the name of.


Oh ok. I assume the find


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I was watching grandin roads battle of the bone and I saw the snow white witch and let me say she looks ROUGH!


----------



## Penumbra

Is it just me, or is Spirit's preview really going slow this year? I remember last season, they revealed one prop every weekday. But this season, they seem to be revealing only one or two props a week.


----------



## 22606

No, not just you, Penumbra. They are dragging their heels something fierce, just like Grandin Road.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

its not just u its every one


----------



## EvilDog

Yes it is slow at Spirit revealing


----------



## Guest

Here's the video of Spirit's latest prop:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTdpEfOsV6A


----------



## CCdalek

Sid_Matthew said:


> Here's the video of Spirit's latest prop:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTdpEfOsV6A


Wow, he is actually pretty cool looking. If the mask really does come off that fast he could get quite a scare out of people.


----------



## CCdalek

Grandin Road also posted a video of the Snow White Witch, or as they call it, the Old Hag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOlr8qUuQOI


----------



## Dale Hanson

CCdalek said:


> Grandin Road also posted a video of the Snow White Witch, or as they call it, the Old Hag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOlr8qUuQOI


I really don't like her anymore after watching the video and especially for the price they want for it. Gemmy better have a prop better than that


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> Grandin Road also posted a video of the Snow White Witch, or as they call it, the Old Hag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOlr8qUuQOI


I think it is a pretty interesting prop. Glad to see Gemmy actually trying to make good props.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Dale Hanson said:


> I really don't like her anymore after watching the video and especially for the price they want for it. Gemmy better have a prop better than that


You also have to realize that Grandin road is a premium online retail store. So i can see it being sold somewhere else for $149


----------



## Dale Hanson

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> You also have to realize that Grandin road is a premium online retail store. So i can see it being sold somewhere else for $149


It's a good try but the movement really turns me off and to me it's only worth $75 max


----------



## Penumbra

I'm not a fan of the witch. But the scientist is really cool! Spirit has some great props this year, if only they'd reveal them faster!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> I think Gemmy's licensed figure for this year is (unfortunately) the Snow White Witch, it's just being sold In several places instead of being a spirit exclusive.


That is a bummer. I do wonder about that "Fear for next year" though. I think chucky is the winner, so we will have to wait and see. That will probably be the last prop they show IF they made him.


----------



## Penumbra

Go to Grandin Road's YouTube channel, they have revealed some other awesome props! Including a fabulous ghost bride.


----------



## propstar7

I'm really curious to see what the mechanism is like that pulls down the surgeon's mask...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

propstar7 said:


> I'm really curious to see what the mechanism is like that pulls down the surgeon's mask...


i think its a wire and a motor


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Grandin Road also posted a video of the Snow White Witch, or as they call it, the Old Hag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOlr8qUuQOI


i actually love the witch even more but thats just my opinion


----------



## Evil Elf

I agree. The top of the mask is probably wired, and it gets spun downward.

Yeah, I think the movements of the witch are kind of odd, like the hand turning sideways. And the mouth movement is so slight no one will probably ever notice it. It is, however, the first time Gemmy has had a life-size with _three_ movements in quite a while. So...yeah.


----------



## Penumbra

I guess the Witch's movements are okay, they're just so slow and slight. If she moved a little faster, and the mouth movement was more pronounced, I'd like her more. 

It's not that I don't like Gemmy, it's just that they continue to disappoint every year. They get some cool ideas, but then execute those ideas so poorly.


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> I guess the Witch's movements are okay, they're just so slow and slight. If she moved a little faster, and the mouth movement was more pronounced, I'd like her more.
> 
> It's not that I don't like Gemmy, it's just that they continue to disappoint every year. They get some cool ideas, but then execute those ideas so poorly.


I used to swear by Gemmy; their innovative designs and quality products couldn't be beat. I think it's just upsetting to a lot of us that a company that was really an important pioneer in this category (life-sized animated figures) not live up to what it used to be. When other manufacturers entered the market and started to threaten what was once a near monopoly held by Gemmy, it seems they backed off and focused their efforts on other products (namely inflatables and cutesy decor, to the chagrin of many of us), instead of stepping it up.


----------



## 22606

propstar7 said:


> When other manufacturers entered the market and started to threaten what was once a near monopoly held by Gemmy, it seems they backed off and focused their efforts on other products (namely inflatables and cutesy decor, to the chagrin of many of us), instead of stepping it up.


Sadly, that pretty much sums it up. The old Gemmy rocked, while the current Gemmy generally kicks back in a rocking chair at the old folks' home and anxiously awaits the next cup of prune juice


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

i have a feeling I might order medusa this evening


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> i have a feeling I might order medusa this evening


Is there a video of her? How about that snake bowl too?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> Is there a video of her? How about that snake bowl too?


There is no video or snake bowl but if I do order I will take pics and a video of it for yall and if I don't like it back in the box it goes and I will do it if I have to but I don't know if my money is on my card yet either so I might not.


----------



## EvilDog

Oh ok. Anyone know who is selling the snake bowl?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

grandin road released a "fire and ice" product video and looks like gemmy is trying to make illusions with lights


----------



## Halloween guy 666

Hi! Does anyone have any information on new tekky toys props for this year?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Halloween guy 666 said:


> Hi! Does anyone have any information on new tekky toys props for this year?


so far the broken spine girl ,though i'm not sure of anything besides that


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Evil Elf said:


> I agree. The top of the mask is probably wired, and it gets spun downward.
> 
> Yeah, I think the movements of the witch are kind of odd, like the hand turning sideways. And the mouth movement is so slight no one will probably ever notice it. It is, however, the first time Gemmy has had a life-size with _three_ movements in quite a while. So...yeah.


Gemmy is slowly getting back to there old self. I hope we will see more this year.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I think that if Gemmy don't step up there game this year. We won't even see another life size. it will all be inflatables. With Seasonal visions, Tekky toys and YJ always seeming to innovate the consumer Halloween market and Gemmy not giving a crap. No wonder why we see Spirit Halloween choosing other companies! I will be very shocked to see even one spirit halloween exclusive prop be a gemmy one.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Gemmy is slowly getting back to there old self. I hope we will see more this year.


if we think about it they kinda are they have been trying out new faces and reusing old faces but with changes like they used the ghost girl face again but did a good job to make it into a medusa face,it's kinda like working out you're not gonna expect being all buff over the night same with gemmy they are slowly going back to their old days (hopefully)


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> Oh ok. Anyone know who is selling the snake bowl?


I do http://www.celebrateexpress.com/Candy-Bowl-Striking-Cobra/806901/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I do http://www.celebrateexpress.com/Candy-Bowl-Striking-Cobra/806901/ProductDetail.aspx


When will it be in stock? And how much?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> When will it be in stock? And how much?


The link tells all


----------



## EvilDog

It does now. Before i didn't.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i didn't realize that there was more grandin road videos


----------



## Penumbra

Spirit has added another prop to their site called "The Barnyard Butcher" another prop I think looks good. Again, 199,99.


----------



## 51217

too much money, im planning on spine girl before halloween, and maybe evil scientist, after halloween would be the coatrack for sure and then either the barnyard butcher or the witch of stolen souls


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> Spirit has added another prop to their site called "The Barnyard Butcher" another prop I think looks good. Again, 199,99.


Prop is cool. But with money and room being a factor i can only visit them.


----------



## 51217

Guys can you please like this photo for a copntest im in 
https://www.facebook.com/WalkerStal...3849106806092/276256615898673/?type=3&theater


----------



## tracerall

does anyone know where people are getting the Ursula inflatable from the little mermaid on Ebay? Ive seen 2 pop up but searched online and found nothing?? also, I know Sunstar and Arrett sales carry Gemmy items, but is there anymore distributors, suppliers? its not easy to find!!!! I also saw tons more cool inflatables on Yardinflatables.com and have no clue where they are getting these from. any help would be appreciated!!!! thanks!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just saw it mentioned the other day...let me go see what I can dig up...If memory serves me it was 100


----------



## Scarecrow1006

tracerall said:


> does anyone know where people are getting the Ursula inflatable from the little mermaid on Ebay? Ive seen 2 pop up but searched online and found nothing?? also, I know Sunstar and Arrett sales carry Gemmy items, but is there anymore distributors, suppliers? its not easy to find!!!! I also saw tons more cool inflatables on Yardinflatables.com and have no clue where they are getting these from. any help would be appreciated!!!! thanks!!!!


 Garden ridge has ursula and some of the new airblowns at yardinflatables.com


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u scarecrow, I just found the post lol


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ok so kmart added a bunch of these phantom ghouls and this is my favorite out of all them http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...792727003P?prdNo=5&blockNo=105&blockType=G105 idk why i like it maybe because there barely is a female ghost and kinda looks like a alien ,demon or something


----------



## EvilDog

Very cool. Sad i no longer have k mart where i live.


----------



## slash

love the barnyard butcher prop.


----------



## EvilDog

So do i. Looks cool.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> ok so kmart added a bunch of these phantom ghouls and this is my favorite out of all them http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...792727003P?prdNo=5&blockNo=105&blockType=G105 idk why i like it maybe because there barely is a female ghost and kinda looks like a alien ,demon or something


Seems like Gemmy is really proud of this '"fire and ice" technology.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Seems like Gemmy is really proud of this '"fire and ice" technology.


atleast it's something new from them lol


----------



## Jack131325

I agree with DarkmanDustin they should add Haunted Mansion props such as the Hitchhiking ghosts but in a set of three and they should say stuff such as "Going my way?". Or they should add master Gracy's changing portrait in the foyer or maybe the bride from the attic Constance i think her name was but I am not completely sure. Or maybe they could take a projector in a bust outline and create the signing busts or just do what they did with the Santa Claus from 2008 I think? But as for Nightmare Before Christmas they should make a talking Jack and sally that interact with each other and make plans for Halloween. or they could make Lock,Shock, and Barrel talking about kidnapping Santa which would be perfect for a Forrest scene you know because of the holiday doors. Oh there's another idea 7 1/2 foot holiday doors for a display made out of reinforced plastic or something like that? What about a talking madame Leota like the spirit balls from 2009 I think and they could add green and blue lights as an effect or maybe my best idea yet what about a plaque from the mansion that narrates the entire story but you put them in places through out you manor as if its a wireless speaker situation or maybe the tombstone with Leota's eyes that move in the graveyard so you know here are some of my idea I hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

look at this!!!!!! http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-possessed-wall-hanging-girl/


----------



## spawn

Gemmy witch lover said:


> look at this!!!!!!


Looks cool. Cant wait for video.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

spawn said:


> Looks cool. Cant wait for video.


i clicked on the video but it's private


----------



## EvilDog

Vid of possessed girl 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-uploademail&v=CmMW6PnbEvc


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

Any video of the gemmy medusa? I can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, Penumbra. Very cool (but disappointing to know that it likely will not happen).


That was a very limited prop in 2012


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

Penumbra said:


> Spirit has added another prop to their site called "The Barnyard Butcher" another prop I think looks good. Again, 199,99.


In 2002, the lifesize they had was the rocking reaper and it was $200. In 2005 they had the zombie Walter and Freddy Krueger and they were $300. In 2006 they had Leatherface and he was $250 and they also had count vigor for $200. In 2007 they had the Jason for $250, the Donna the Dead in black for $150, the lifesize devil for $250, the zombie cowboy for $200. In 2008 they had the hannible for $280, mad scientist for $250, frankencuted for $250, beheaded bride for $200, and the witch with cauldron for $250. And you should remember the prices of figures from other years. It's nothing new.


----------



## Vincent77

I think one of spirits themes may be a farm again because they have barnyard butcher, and on the site I saw zombie rabbit and zombie rooster?


----------



## thepropfinder

Wow trendy halloween has skeeves the butler for $50 but it is sold out but thats more of what spirits prices should be


----------



## EvilDog

Can we get a vid of medusa at least?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> Can we get a vid of medusa at least?


im waiting for a better price because im on a $300 budget and im getting broken spine girl to but I found the perfect spot for a video it its going to be great ill take a pic of the spot later


----------



## Scarecrow1006

EvilDog said:


> Can we get a vid of medusa at least?


The way kmart describes it sounds like its just a 5ft version of the Medusa animated bust. I'm worried about that because it should do a little more than snake movement for a life size animated figure no matter how cool it turns out to be especially for the price kmart and spirit are asking.

Also isn't Gemmy suppose to be launching their new website this Friday?


----------



## spawn

EvilDog said:


> Can we get a vid of medusa at least?


I am waiting as well for the video.


----------



## MrMordrid

Look it up on youtube. No video of the prop In action but what is up there features high re stills of the prop.


----------



## EvilDog

MrMordrid said:


> Look it up on youtube. No video of the prop In action but what is up there features high re stills of the prop.


I am friends with the guy on fb who posted the video.


----------



## Penumbra

Another new prop showed up on Spirit's site today, the "electrocuted prisoner". It's basically like a standing version of death row, it appears a skull face lights up through the mask too.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> Another new prop showed up on Spirit's site today, the "electrocuted prisoner". It's basically like a standing version of death row, it appears a skull face lights up through the mask too.


Yeah looks cool.


----------



## Guest

Unless Spirit reveals something incredibly amazing tomorrow in the way of a Gemmy licensed item; we've struck out I'm afraid.


----------



## propstar7

Sid_Matthew said:


> Unless Spirit reveals something incredibly amazing tomorrow in the way of a Gemmy licensed item; we've struck out I'm afraid.


Do we know that tomorrow is the last day of the sneak peeks?


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately.....


----------



## propstar7

That makes it sound like there's some they haven't revealed yet that won't be part of sneak peeks though, so hope is not lost!


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> Unfortunately.....


I raise your statement with a "GDMFin' SOB"


----------



## Penumbra

I'm starting to wonder if all the props we saw on TheFind are still going to be available at Spirit this year. Hopefully us catching glimpses early didn't encourage Spirit to cancel those items.


----------



## Vincent77

There will be a lot of props spirit doesn't sneek peek


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> I'm starting to wonder if all the props we saw on TheFind are still going to be available at Spirit this year. Hopefully us catching glimpses early didn't encourage Spirit to cancel those items.


Why would they go through the trouble? I'm sure manufacturing, since they need such quantity to meet the needs of Spirit, is done far in advance for most of these props, so it wouldn't exactly be easy to just pull the plug because an online community saw the items early. That wouldn't make sense...


----------



## 22606

I am in agreement with propstar7. If anything, _they_ should be on the $h!t list for being the ones showing them early, not anyone here for glimpsing the items before we were meant to, Penumbra


----------



## EvilDog

I don't think spirit can show all the new props anyway.


----------



## Penumbra

It just crossed my mind! Lol.Although I do think Spirit might have asked the site to remove the items, as I noticed I couldn't find several of them when I looked again.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> It just crossed my mind! Lol.Although I do think Spirit might have asked the site to remove the items, as I noticed I couldn't find several of them when I looked again.


Yeah same.


----------



## Vincent77

Check out spirits site! They got everything!


----------



## CCdalek

Wow, I just noticed that too! There are some really cool looking props there now. Unfortunately I still can't find a Gemmy licensed figure.  http://www.spirithalloween.com/decorations_featured_new-for-2014/sortType_priceDesc/


----------



## CCdalek

Hmm... Something new that stood out to me (Both for the price and how it looks) was the Untimely Death Statue: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/svi-untimely-death-statue/
I wonder what he does.


----------



## Guest

CCdalek said:


> Wow, I just noticed that too! There are some really cool looking props there now. Unfortunately I still can't find a Gemmy licensed figure.  http://www.spirithalloween.com/decorations_featured_new-for-2014/sortType_priceDesc/


I know. Unless they do something today I guess they don't have one. Ugh


----------



## Vincent77

With all the variety of spirit props, I can't seem to figure out what the themes will be


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... Something new that stood out to me (Both for the price and how it looks) was the Untimely Death Statue: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/svi-untimely-death-statue/
> I wonder what he does.


love it more than last years version  the design looks ALOT like a real statue


----------



## EvilDog

Sweet! So many new things!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Vincent77 said:


> With all the variety of spirit props, I can't seem to figure out what the themes will be


maybe a asylum remake? or a mad scientist lair


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Wow, I just noticed that too! There are some really cool looking props there now. Unfortunately I still can't find a Gemmy licensed figure.  http://www.spirithalloween.com/decorations_featured_new-for-2014/sortType_priceDesc/


we'll see tomorrow if it is the day Gemmy does their website "revamp"


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I like the new stuff better than what we have seen in recent years it just seems they're more expensive than usual...


----------



## Scarecrow1006

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... Something new that stood out to me (Both for the price and how it looks) was the Untimely Death Statue: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/svi-untimely-death-statue/
> I wonder what he does.


From what I can tell it looks like its going to lift its head up and down. Not sure what else it's going to do if anything


----------



## EvilDog

No Medusa


----------



## Penumbra

WOW! Some cool stuff! The coatrack monster is as great as I thought! But that death statue looks awesome too, so does the pop up grave zombie. I still waiting to see what undead granny does before I'm pulling the trigger on any.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i love the broken spine girl and electrocuted man but what i'm afraid is that they'll break easily since 1.i have a feeling broken spine girl will snap and break while going back wards and 2.the electrocute man standing doesn't seem to be stable enough


----------



## Evil Elf

It looks like the urn the statue is holding has an appearing face that will talk.


----------



## EvilDog

Evil Elf said:


> It looks like the urn the statue is holding has an appearing face that will talk.


May even say "help me" GET OUT!" "Save yourself!" Etc.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

this may be off topic but i hope in the future Gemmy doesn't make their life sizes hold something heavy like my sassy witch because i brought her out and had to tie her against the wall because she keeps leaning forward and the handle is likely to snap anytime this year


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

maybe spirit is waiting on gemmy to update


----------



## Scarecrow1006

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> this may be off topic but i hope in the future Gemmy doesn't make their life sizes hold something heavy like my sassy witch because i brought her out and had to tie her against the wall because she keeps leaning forward and the handle is likely to snap anytime this year


The handel on mine snapped last year now half the broom leans over. Im sure its an easy fix but im not going to let that bother me for now.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Gemmy witch lover said:


> maybe spirit is waiting on gemmy to update


Usually its the other way around. Gemmy didn't show off the Wicked Witch or Ghostface until spirit did. I remember them saying they didn't want to steal their thunder.


----------



## Guest

Spirit has unlocked their private videos. This is the link to undead granny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTQxsrIOIsk&list=UUvGelSWjkNgXyQ7djJrN8jA


----------



## EvilDog

Sid_Matthew said:


> Spirit has unlocked their private videos. This is the link to undead granny:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTQxsrIOIsk&list=UUvGelSWjkNgXyQ7djJrN8jA


Sweet! I know what I am doing in a bit!!


----------



## Penumbra

Sid_Matthew said:


> Spirit has unlocked their private videos. This is the link to undead granny:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTQxsrIOIsk&list=UUvGelSWjkNgXyQ7djJrN8jA


Awesome! Thanks! I am probably going to buy her this year. There's still no video of the coatrack unfortunately.


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> Awesome! Thanks! I am probably going to buy her this year. There's still no video of the coatrack unfortunately.


Must've missed it
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bwNMe7RvCSQ


----------



## Penumbra

CRAP! I just saw videos of the coatrack and lunging pumpkin, looks like I might have to go a little over budget and buy three props this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

the electrocuted man.....MUST HAVE


----------



## Scarecrow1006

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> the electrocuted man.....MUST HAVE


I strongly agree with you!!!


----------



## EvilDog

I want the lunging cat! But got no room.


----------



## CCdalek

Wow, there are so many amazing and unique props this year! The Witch of Stolen Souls is still on the top of my list, but now I can't decide between the Coat Rack and Undead Granny for my second.  Plus I really like the Jumping Cat too.


----------



## Penumbra

I know I'm getting granny and the coatrack, but I can't decide between the stolen souls witch or the lunging pumpkin as a third prop. They both cost the same, and the witch is bigger, but the pumpkin has so much motion and would be a great startle for the TOTs.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Love all of the props this year. I think it will have to be between the undead granny and the possessed wall hanger girl.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Or maybe the lurching zombie and the ultimely death statue? SO MANY CHOICES SO LITTLE MONEY!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Home depot has added some new Halloween stuff. Here are some of the things i thought was the most interesting 

Medusa still no video of her http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-61-in-Life-Size-Medusa-55392/205187901

The wicked witch http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-6-4-ft-Wicked-Witch-of-the-West-with-Broom-62376/205081153

To me this looks like a better version of the Gemmy crow at target last year and this year its also a better price http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Activation-4301-13844/205080706?N=5yc1vZc2ve

Not sure what this does http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...Effects-Motion-Activated-4302-72078/205080298

This says discontinued I don't think it really is but I just think it's really cute http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...CONTINUED-TY069-1424-1/205092278?N=5yc1vZc2ve


----------



## EvilDog

What is with no vids for Medusa?


----------



## Penumbra

If Gemmy were smart, they'd include a video with each prop like Tekky does. I guess they don't care for consumer demand that much.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

is today the day Gemmy updates their website or by August they meant that we have to wait till the middle of August or pretty much another month?


----------



## spawn

Creepy Rising Animated Doll is my on the top of my list be will put a dent in my pocket at 269.


----------



## CCdalek

I hope they didn't mean to do this, but according to Spirit's website the Undead Granny is online only? http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/sv-undead-granny/
I really hope that she will be in stores as well, but as of now she is listed as "Exclusive" and "Online Only".  With Spirit's shipping costs I probably won't be buying her after all, unless she does end up in stores.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

EvilDog said:


> What is with no vids for Medusa?


They will probably wait until there new website is up. Then we MAY see a video. Ether way when my Home Depot has there stuff up. I will be sure to film a video of her.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

scarecrow1006 said:


> home depot has added some new halloween stuff. Here are some of the things i thought was the most interesting
> 
> medusa still no video of her http://www.homedepot.com/p/gemmy-61-in-life-size-medusa-55392/205187901
> 
> the wicked witch http://www.homedepot.com/p/gemmy-6-4-ft-wicked-witch-of-the-west-with-broom-62376/205081153
> 
> to me this looks like a better version of the gemmy crow at target last year and this year its also a better price http://www.homedepot.com/p/home-acc...-activation-4301-13844/205080706?n=5yc1vzc2ve
> 
> not sure what this does http://www.homedepot.com/p/home-acc...effects-motion-activated-4302-72078/205080298
> 
> this says discontinued i don't think it really is but i just think it's really cute http://www.homedepot.com/p/home-acc...continued-ty069-1424-1/205092278?n=5yc1vzc2ve


medusa better do something amazing for $159.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> I hope they didn't mean to do this, but according to Spirit's website the Undead Granny is online only? http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/sv-undead-granny/
> I really hope that she will be in stores as well, but as of now she is listed as "Exclusive" and "Online Only".  With Spirit's shipping costs I probably won't be buying her after all, unless she does end up in stores.


That is strange.... If she is an "Exclusive" that means she would be sold in store. I don't know. I really want her too. I will ask spirit on facebook to see if that was a typo.


----------



## Penumbra

CCdalek said:


> I hope they didn't mean to do this, but according to Spirit's website the Undead Granny is online only? http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/sv-undead-granny/
> I really hope that she will be in stores as well, but as of now she is listed as "Exclusive" and "Online Only".  With Spirit's shipping costs I probably won't be buying her after all, unless she does end up in stores.



That's probably a typo. I also noticed the untimely death statue which is an exclusive, isn't listed as one. Spirit just seems to be a little disorganized this year.


----------



## Vincent77

Someone on youtube said they looked in the window at their spirit and saw corn husk! Maybe a farm theme


----------



## EvilDog

Vincent77 said:


> Someone on youtube said they looked in the window at their spirit and saw corn husk! Maybe a farm theme


Cool. How exciting is this?


----------



## Guest

Home Depot uploaded a nice, high quality image of Medusa!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

my patience meter is really low,i hope Gemmy is not gonna do their preview on fb because i have waited too long


----------



## EvilDog

Medusa looks cool. But ENOUGH WITH PHOTOS!! We need A VIDEO!!


----------



## Penumbra

Vincent77 said:


> Someone on youtube said they looked in the window at their spirit and saw corn husk! Maybe a farm theme


I think heard somwhere Spirit is doing a children's asylum and another farm theme this year, but that's just word of mouth for now.


----------



## EvilDog

Wasn't there a farm theme last year?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Penumbra said:


> I think heard somwhere Spirit is doing a children's asylum and another farm theme this year, but that's just word of mouth for now.


that sounds cool I might just buy that farm display


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> I think heard somwhere Spirit is doing a children's asylum and another farm theme this year, but that's just word of mouth for now.


There does seem to be plenty of children props for an exclusively juvenile asylum. Spine girl, lunging girl, possessed wall girl, tire boy, peek a boo penny...


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

The harvester prop doesn't say online only anymore hmmmmm.....


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> The harvester prop doesn't say online only anymore hmmmmm.....


I wish undead granny would not say online only! I hate that!  Spirit is the only place i can pretend is an interactive haunted house and get a scare for free.


----------



## propstar7

EvilDog said:


> I wish undead granny would not say online only! I hate that!  Spirit is the only place i can pretend is an interactive haunted house and get a scare for free.


Might be a mistake. I don't think they've ever had an online only exclusive before. Some of the ones that should say exclusive don't as mentioned above, meaning they haven't perfected putting those labels on just yet.


----------



## EvilDog

Ok so i still got hope then.


----------



## Vincent77

This is what someone on instagram told me


----------



## Penumbra

Looks like Gemmy lied to us. They said they would have their site updated today, but nothing new has popped up. I can hear their fans grabbing pitchforks and torches.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> Looks like Gemmy lied to us. They said they would have their site updated today, but nothing new has popped up. I can hear their fans grabbing pitchforks and torches.


Oh no!! :O cant be a good sign then,


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Gemmy has disappointed me once again. And I called them to!


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> Gemmy has disappointed me once again. And I called them to!


Any word from em yet?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> Looks like Gemmy lied to us. They said they would have their site updated today, but nothing new has popped up. I can hear their fans grabbing pitchforks and torches.


I have moved on. Even though I am pissed off, I feel that it was totally expected. I think Gemmy's new name should be "AIRBLOWN'S ONLY" because I can almost predict that is all we will see this year.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Let's light a candle and pray for Gemmy Inc. They need it!


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

What is gemmys number


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

I would love to see gemmy bring back dr. Shivers and to come out with a Michael Jackson that does thriller and is dressed in his red thriller outfit


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

chasemichaelbristow91490 said:


> What is gemmys number


i cant give out that info cuz like I would get in trouble with them but if you google gemmy and find them on the map I gives you their info hope this helps


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

How do I get their number


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

chasemichaelbristow91490 said:


> How do I get their number


please private message me


----------



## spawn

Gemmy witch lover said:


> i cant give out that info cuz like I would get in trouble with them but if you google gemmy and find them on the map I gives you their info hope this helps


It does and here it is. 


Gemmy Industries
117 Wrangler Dr #100
Coppell, TX 75019
(972) 538-4200

Please delete post if I am breaking any forum rules.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

You r right


----------



## Penumbra

It looks like the undead granny will not make it to Spirit's stores this season. That's a shame, I probably won't get her if I can't see her in person first, I really wanted her, too.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> It looks like the undead granny will not make it to Spirit's stores this season. That's a shame, I probably won't get her if I can't see her in person first, I really wanted her, too.


I am sad too.  wanted to take a pic of her and stand next to and have my pic taken with her.


----------



## CCdalek

That has to be the first time they have had a new exclusive prop and not had it in stores. I wonder why they chose to do that.


----------



## 22606

CCdalek said:


> That has to be the first time they have had a new exclusive prop and not had it in stores. I wonder why they chose to do that.


Stupid, _stupid_ decision if they decide not to carry certain exclusive animatronics in stores and make it so they have to be ordered online at ridiculous shipping rates... I hate when companies get too big for their britches and forget about the little people, the far-from-wealthy 'peons' who also supported and helped them get to where they are; based on the price points of the majority of items, it seems that Spirit certainly is getting that way, just like too many others.


----------



## Penumbra

CCdalek said:


> That has to be the first time they have had a new exclusive prop and not had it in stores. I wonder why they chose to do that.


Maybe shipping costs? With thousands of items being shipped to stores, it adds up quickly, with every prop they keep online only, they save tons of money on shipping.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Maybe shipping costs? With thousands of items being shipped to stores, it adds up quickly, with every prop they keep online only, they save tons of money on shipping.


Honestly, trucking companies give far better deals to larger companies, especially when they have multiple items hauled at once, so I cannot see the transportation eating into their profits too badly


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

So wats on everyones spirit shopping list mine is broken spine girl and ? so far


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Gemmy witch lover said:


> So wats on everyones spirit shopping list mine is broken spine girl and ? so far


Electrocuted Man is on mine.


----------



## Dale Hanson

Gemmy witch lover said:


> So wats on everyones spirit shopping list mine is broken spine girl and ? so far


Mine is the Untimely Death Statue, Barnyard Butcher, Electrocuted Man, Witch of Stolen Souls, and of he goes to clearance Lil Nester.


----------



## Halloween on the brain

I love Witch of Stolen Souls and Undead Granny. Has anyone seen a video of life size Medusa?


----------



## propstar7

I'm planning on getting spine girl, lunging girl, possessed wall girl, and witch of stolen souls.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

someone needs to buy medusa and take a video like now!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Home depot has started adding their own videos for the wicked witch, bobble head witch, and that pumpkin thing who's name I can't think of right now. So if Gemmy doesn't do a video lets hope home depot will.


----------



## 22606

Gemmy witch lover said:


> someone needs to buy medusa and take a video like now!


I suppose so... Go right ahead


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

im calling right now and asking about her and the website!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

they told me to got to that contact us thing


----------



## CCdalek

I found a coupon code for 20% off one item from Spirit's website, if anyone was going to buy something online instead of in-store. I know I'm still waiting until stores open because of shipping costs, but this does save a little money right away. The code is SPCR14.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Believe it or not gemmy actually has updated their website a tiny bit. Nothing new is up there but some _not all_ but some of last years stuff has a new retailer. At least its somthing...

Also anyone ever heard of paper first and party club of America? They are listed as retailers this year.


----------



## MrMordrid

CCdalek said:


> I found a coupon code for 20% off one item from Spirit's website, if anyone was going to buy something online instead of in-store. I know I'm still waiting until stores open because of shipping costs, but this does save a little money right away. The code is SPCR14.


It works but, when i added Nester to the cart it charged me the 20 bucks for shipping. I than added replaced him with the Barnyard Butcher and was only charged 6.99. I wonder if its due to one being preorder and the other stock.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Lets face it. Gemmy does not care about anything right now. I swear if they don't get ANYTHING up within the next 2 weeks I AM DONE WITH THEM!


----------



## EvilDog

I contacted them about a flyer and said check the website.be great if site had something's.


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

Will home depot carry medusa in stores?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

chasemichaelbristow91490 said:


> Will home depot carry medusa in stores?


yes which is the good thing because spirit's prices sucks


----------



## EvilDog

Will Home Depot post a video of Medusa? At least Spirit does that.


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

I just went on their website and it said online only for medusa


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

chasemichaelbristow91490 said:


> I just went on their website and it said online only for medusa


Stores do that when they are not in stock at the store. They will update that around mid august early september since that is when they have props in store.


----------



## EvilDog

I still cant believe there are zero vids of medusa.


----------



## Vincent77

Spirit just posted a preview of one of there themes it looks really weird and cool


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for letting us know, it looks great! You can also see quick glimpses of other displays in the video.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Thanks for letting us know, it looks great! You can also see quick glimpses of other displays in the video.


You're right, I see a sign that says 'Toys' in the background of the Untimely Death Statue, and behind it something that is hard to make out. We'll have to wait and see what it is.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> Thanks for letting us know, it looks great! You can also see quick glimpses of other displays in the video.


Need to rewatch the video now. Lol


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Hey i see the corn stalkers arm beside the harvester look


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I really like the effort spirit has put into the themes this year! Can't wait to see all of the displays in person!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

EvilDog said:


> I still cant believe there are zero vids of medusa.


I know how you feel. i am just so tempted to buy it at kmart even though it is $170!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

its on sale for $152


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

gemmy didn't show their life sizes yet but i see that they have a new sassy witch and dying to get a new one


----------



## Guest

some neat stuff...


----------



## Penumbra

Now why would Gemmy add new banners but not actually add the items? I think I see a new life sized caged skeleton in one of the pictures,


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I saw a Halloween city sign today! I might get convulsing zombie!


----------



## EvilDog

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I saw a Halloween city sign today! I might get convulsing zombie!


I think i went to a Halloween City last year and got a ghost,Alien,etc. all which stay in my room all season. You did not know i have a halloween room did you?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Penumbra said:


> Now why would Gemmy add new banners but not actually add the items? I think I see a new life sized caged skeleton in one of the pictures,


Because they're lazy  They did this last year too. Although these banners have some interesting things, so here are my thoughts
Why are they just now using the Disney licences that they have had for at least 14 YEARS to it's full potential? Nice to see something other than Mickey and friends and what ever relevant pixar movie.Maybe we can finally have a life size Jack Skellington and Oogie Boogie 

The new skull phone and Sassy Witch(from what I could see) look good. I'm glad the Sassy Witch wasn't a one time only thing like I expected it to be. It also looks like this one has a cauldron. 

It would be nice if they updated the site over the weekend but I think they have weekends off. They probably wouldn't do it anyway....


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

EvilDog said:


> I think i went to a Halloween City last year and got a ghost,Alien,etc. all which stay in my room all season. You did not know i have a halloween room did you?


No I didn't know about your Halloween room. But I to have a Halloween room it is the 2013 spirit Halloween haunted mansion! Now im thinking about getting ther ruins display!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions

A picture of medusa


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Her mouth lights up!? She is going to be just like the animated bust! Thanks for posting mind telling were you got the pic?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Never mind I just found it  The listing also has some of her phrases.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-LI...269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540e4ce515


----------



## Guest

That tongue is kind of distracting.  Her face has more detail than I thought it would. It looks like the snakes that move are the ones that protrude from her head the most. I like her!

Sid


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Ooooo its medusa! I might just take something off my spirit list and get this
!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Because they're lazy  They did this last year too. Although these banners have some interesting things, so here are my thoughts
> Why are they just now using the Disney licences that they have had for at least 14 YEARS to it's full potential? Nice to see something other than Mickey and friends and what ever relevant pixar movie.Maybe we can finally have a life size Jack Skellington and Oogie Boogie
> 
> The new skull phone and Sassy Witch(from what I could see) look good. I'm glad the Sassy Witch wasn't a one time only thing like I expected it to be. It also looks like this one has a cauldron.
> 
> It would be nice if they updated the site over the weekend but I think they have weekends off. They probably wouldn't do it anyway....


tbh i thought last year's sassy witch was a prototype b/c according to the audio it had bubble sounds effects and thats when i thought it might have had a cauldron then gemmy made it into a cheaper version


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> A picture of medusa


i really want her now!  but i also want the new sassy witch and i didn't save money b/c i thought this year there was gonna be same ole same ole life sizes  but arent those phrases the same as the bust one?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I originally thought that gemmy's "New Website' was suppose to be something new. but why can they not just post photos? I am DIEING to see that skeleton in the cage! I like the way medusa looks though. Too bad she does not have any other motion...... And the sassy witch with caldron looks pretty neat too!


----------



## EvilDog

Medusa looks cool.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I really WANT medusa. But however there are many other things on my list....


----------



## Penumbra

Eh, I personally like her less now. I'm tired of Gemmy putting all this tacky lighting in their props. "Instead of making the mouth move, why don't we save a few dollars and light it up instead?"


----------



## CCdalek

I actually don't like her as much now either, the red lighting really clashes with the colors of the rest of the prop. Her tongue also looks a little weird in that picture, but maybe that's just my opinion. For the prices she is selling for at retailers I probably won't be buying her.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

CCdalek said:


> I actually don't like her as much now either, the red lighting really clashes with the colors of the rest of the prop. Her tongue also looks a little weird in that picture, but maybe that's just my opinion. For the prices she is selling for at retailers I probably won't be buying her.


It really seems like Gemmy (and other companies) seem to jack up the prices every year! If she only has one motion then why pay so much? Why can't she just be $99 or $129!  if she was that price then she would be worth it.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> Eh, I personally like her less now. I'm tired of Gemmy putting all this tacky lighting in their props. "Instead of making the mouth move, why don't we save a few dollars and light it up instead?"


Yet the snow white witch has a moving mouth?!?!?!


----------



## propstar7

Heads up: some of the new Spirit props are now listed as in stock and ready to ship. These include: witch of stolen souls, evil scientist, barnyard butcher, tire swing boy, pop up werewolf, possessed wall girl, jumping cat, roaming antique doll.


----------



## Penumbra

propstar7 said:


> Heads up: some of the new Spirit props are now listed as in stock and ready to ship. These include: witch of stolen souls, evil scientist, barnyard butcher, tire swing boy, pop up werewolf, possessed wall girl, jumping cat, roaming antique doll.



Thanks for the info, probably gonna order the soul witch. My wallet and I are going to need couples therapy after this year.


----------



## dd_richart1

Gemmy is still making the fire and ice witch. Spirit is probably waiting ALONG with gemmy to show the new props. If it weren't for home deapot, grandin road, and kmart, we may not have seen medusa until NOW.


----------



## dd_richart1

I recently got Gemmy's Ghastly Gentleman, but it does not sway and does not have a shaky head. Is there ANY way to fix this?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

dd_richart1 said:


> I recently got Gemmy's Ghastly Gentleman, but it does not sway and does not have a shaky head. Is there ANY way to fix this?


Sorry I'm not sure how to fix him, but If I were you I would go under Halloween props and start a thread asking for help you're likely to find more responses there


----------



## dd_richart1

Thanks Scarecrow!


----------



## dd_richart1

*Real Pictures of Medusa*

ACTUAL PICTURE OF MEDUSA!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-LI...d=100033&prg=10502&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=231303332454

This MAY make you want to get her.  Also here is another gemmy figure from 2008


----------



## chasemichaelbristow91490

Gemmy should bring back a more animated version of Dr shivers with more movements


----------



## EvilDog

dd_richart1 said:


> ACTUAL PICTURE OF MEDUSA!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-LI...d=100033&prg=10502&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=231303332454
> 
> This MAY make you want to get her.  Also here is another gemmy figure from 2008
> View attachment 207578


What did this do?


----------



## dd_richart1

It basically stood and screamed. Here are some more props


----------



## dd_richart1

*New gemmy*















































These are the new gemmy 2014 SO FAR!


----------



## dd_richart1

*Here she is!!!*

Medusa, look how QUICK her snakes move! this is on ebay for $250. There is no pic of box But Medusa looks AWESOME!


----------



## dd_richart1

personally, I think that they could have done better with the mouth. The back of it looks like a wall of concreate!


----------



## dd_richart1

This is the flyer for my haunt!


----------



## EvilDog

Is the clown new for 2014?


----------



## dd_richart1

No, it was made about two years ago.


----------



## Evil Elf

Hey *dd_richart1*, those pictures are cool, but I think this thread is for sightings and guesses of _new_ products for the 2014 season. You're welcome to join the Gemmy Halloween group and share your pictures there. Happy Haunting!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i think i'll buy something small  i do want life sizes but i'm broke for halloween meh,i agree that the medusa tongue looks weird wasn't there a prop somewhere with the same weird tongue? and medusa's face looks nothing like the ghost girl in actual pics


----------



## Scarecrow1006

It would make sense if Medusa's tongue was more snake like.


----------



## EvilDog

Scarecrow1006 said:


> It would make sense if Medusa's tongue was more snake like.


And her tongue moved like a snake. But how can we tell WITHOUT A VIDEO!! :x


----------



## dd_richart1

New grave raver!


----------



## EvilDog

It dances!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

FINALLY Gemmy has started adding new items I hope they will be updating all day.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

This looks super cool http://www.gemmy.com/Window_Wraith_Gas_Mask_p/53140.htm


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

this is sooooooooooooooooooo cool! http://www.gemmy.com/Animated_Medusa_Head_p/55576.htm


----------



## Penumbra

There's actually some cool stuff, it looks like the sassy cauldron witch will be at Lowe's.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Penumbra said:


> There's actually some cool stuff, it looks like the sassy cauldron witch will be at Lowe's.


I do not like that witch nope nope nope wont buy forget that.


----------



## Dale Hanson

I like the talkbax skull under glass and the inflatable monster with its head ripped off.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I don't like the new caged skeleton. Why is he just hanging in there? All the other ones have their hands on the bars as if they are trying to escape but not this one it like"oh i don't mind staying in here for the next thousand years'. Other than that all the new stuff looks good and better than expected.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I like these two but they are some serious rip offs. Oh well guess that's just how the industry's work


----------



## EvilDog

Alright a new medusa and more.


----------



## Guest

Nice to see the Snow White witch will be at Garden Ridge, too!

*Edit* I just called GR and the SW witch is $149!


----------



## dd_richart1

cauldron witch!!!


----------



## dd_richart1

THIS tells you they're not done! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ok the new sassy witch and medusa head is in my list


----------



## Penumbra

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I like these two but they are some serious rip offs. Oh well guess that's just how the industry's work
> View attachment 208062
> View attachment 208063


Where'd you find that bust? I haven't seen that on their website.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

has anybody else noticed the life size Medusa is also available at menards???


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I actually like the stuff this year! v


----------



## Penumbra

Now where's that skeleton phone we saw on Gemmy's homepage? That's something I'm interested in.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Penumbra said:


> Now where's that skeleton phone we saw on Gemmy's homepage? That's something I'm interested in.


I think they will have more on there website soon. Since not many new Airblowns have been added yet.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Penumbra said:


> Where'd you find that bust? I haven't seen that on their website.


I was messing around on their website and found it when I typed in haunted and saw it. Some stuff isn't listed yet you have to search for it like if i type in skull i'll see the new phone and grounbreaker.


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks, I think I'll add the phone to my list. Hopefully the cradle isn't fragile like the phone Target had a couple years ago.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I am loving a lot of these small props. The phone, busts, and jarred specimen are all must haves, even if they don't fit with my theme. The only downer would be if they had generic phrases Gemmy's been spamming for years.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I noticed the spector projector is up there twice. This could be a mistake because they did somthing similar with the head dropping witch, had her listed twice both at diffrent stores but the witch was excatly the same at each store. If there is any difference it"s probbaly the sound effects.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I have a feeling that the fire and ice witch wont be in stores


----------



## CCdalek

I like the looks of the new skull hand bowl with the copper shine to it, that may be a little extra purchase I make this year


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

look at this video! it has gemmy props and spirit Halloweens haunted mansion its a new youtube user! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJgGRa4csio


----------



## dd_richart1

Anyone seeing the fire and ice witch in any display pictures?


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> look at this video! it has gemmy props and spirit Halloweens haunted mansion its a new youtube user! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJgGRa4csio


Wow, that looks like an awesome display. Spirit's themes may be made of mostly cardboard but they really do look cool when fully set up.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> Wow, that looks like an awesome display. Spirit's themes may be made of mostly cardboard but they really do look cool when fully set up.


That's great! Because that's my youtube!


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> That's great! Because that's my youtube!


Wow, really? I didn't know you had so many cool Gemmy props! Is your Ghost Reaper the 2011 or 2012 version? (The 2011 runs on adapter and 2012 uses batteries for the motion). Also, I just subscribed to your channel by the way.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> Wow, really? I didn't know you had so many cool Gemmy props! Is your Ghost Reaper the 2011 or 2012 version? (The 2011 runs on adapter and 2012 uses batteries for the motion). Also, I just subscribed to your channel by the way.


Thanks for subscribing! My ghost reaper is the 2012 one. And i plan on getting the haunted attic at the end of the year at spirit.


----------



## dd_richart1

I will subscribe!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Tomorrow i will be uploading my head dropping reaper and my life size dead head butler made in 2010


----------



## 22606

Scarecrow1006 said:


> This looks super cool http://www.gemmy.com/Window_Wraith_Gas_Mask_p/53140.htm
> View attachment 207999


That is an awesome character. Only in Canada, it appears...


----------



## EvilDog

Boo canada!!


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I saw Halloween at lowes yesterday!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Did you see anything good? Or were they just starting?


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Did you see anything good? Or were they just starting?


nothing amazing but a few cool things.


----------



## propstar7

Just a heads up: Tekky toys has updated their youtube with setup videos for this year's props! I know there's some people out there who enjoy watching them as much as I do.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I like watching their set up videos!


----------



## EvilDog

Me too. Really fun. Nothing beats being in the store too.


----------



## dd_richart1

Gemmy has missed out on this. Two spirit stores are already open in the us. She looked like a GREAT prop, but we must apparently put her back underground.  Who knows? Maybe she will make it next year?


----------



## CCdalek

propstar7 said:


> Just a heads up: Tekky toys has updated their youtube with setup videos for this year's props! I know there's some people out there who enjoy watching them as much as I do.


I also love watching their setup videos. Unfortunately they are one of the very few companies who posts them, though.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

CCdalek said:


> I also love watching their setup videos. Unfortunately they are one of the very few companies who posts them, though.


I think we all know Gemmy is too lazy to do something like that. Does any one know of any other company that does that?


----------



## Halloweeeiner

I'm going to order a Gemmy prop from Home Depot tomorrow, I'm undecided whether I want the wicked witch of the west or medusa... what would you guys choose?


----------



## dd_richart1

I personally think that Medusa would be the choice. Also, you need to get her a step pad or button at spiritHalloween.com Show us pics of what you get!


----------



## dd_richart1

What do you guys think about this Medusa head on a spirit ball stand? I think it seems like a tacky idea, but it is also pretty neat, because it is like a combo.


----------



## dd_richart1

*2014 purchases*

I plan to get these and more try me buttons for this year. I would get more, but I don't have the money. I also want to get some of the display rooms for free at the last second because they are VERY durable!


----------



## CCdalek

I will probably buy more later, but right now I am debating between which of these two to get first:

Witch of Stolen Souls:








Evil Scientist: 








I don't know which to choose


----------



## dd_richart1

I think that for your store you should get the witch. But if you made an awesome display this year, I think you should get the mad scientist.


----------



## 51217

Ccdalek!! It is a hard decision I am also wondering between these two. The witch is so cool and lifelike but the scientist is so frightening and shocking with the mask flipping down..in store I will decide..speaking of in store on your youtube you always go to the Blaine man spirit.. And I was wondering if you had any info on when they are planning to open?


----------



## Dale Hanson

Jubbag12 said:


> Ccdalek!! It is a hard decision I am also wondering between these two. The witch is so cool and lifelike but the scientist is so frightening and shocking with the mask flipping down..in store I will decide..speaking of in store on your youtube you always go to the Blaine man spirit.. And I was wondering if you had any info on when they are planning to open?


They open August 28th is what the owner told me.


----------



## CCdalek

Yes, the Blaine store opens on August 28th. I know the owner and employees there pretty well since I visit several times every year.


----------



## CCdalek

Jubbag12 said:


> Ccdalek!! It is a hard decision I am also wondering between these two. The witch is so cool and lifelike but the scientist is so frightening and shocking with the mask flipping down..in store I will decide..speaking of in store on your youtube you always go to the Blaine man spirit.. And I was wondering if you had any info on when they are planning to open?


And yes, those are similar reasons as to why I'm having trouble choosing. The movement is really cool on both, I love the way the mask flips down on the scientist, and I like how the witch rocks back and forth as she cackles. I'll probably decide when I see them in person, too.


----------



## 51217

The store locator is up!


----------



## 51217

CCDALEK, on the locator it only says, St Cloud, Stillwater, Columbia Heights, And crystal. I wonder what happened to blaine?


----------



## CCdalek

Jubbag12 said:


> CCDALEK, on the locator it only says, St Cloud, Stillwater, Columbia Heights, And crystal. I wonder what happened to blaine?


Hmm... That is really weird. I know they are opening this year, maybe they are just not on the locator yet. I will try calling them again today to find out.


----------



## 51217

Cool im planning on calling all the other stores to find out when they open!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I plan on getting the Possessed wall hanger for this year. I don't know. Something just attracts me to her. Medusa is going to be at Menards so I may get her if she is cheep.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I changed my mind on spine girl because of her slowness and price. But now I am now going with what CCdalek recommended coat rack monster! Thanks for your Help!


----------



## 51217

Coat rack monster has been on my list since i saw it on the find so right now im leaning towards coatrack monster and possesed baby!! the baby is spendy but its remote controlled, and that sells me on it.


----------



## 51217

remote controlled as in controlling the motion, but i wouldve wished the stroller wheels wouldve been remote controlled for that price


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

I'm so sad. I don see my store on the store locator. This maybe my worst year for Halloween for me I have a Halloween city but it wont be the same.


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I'm so sad. I don see my store on the store locator. This maybe my worst year for Halloween for me I have a Halloween city but it wont be the same.


Aw, that's a shame.  I know that the store I was going to was not added to the locator until today, so hopefully yours will appear sometime soon.


----------



## EvilDog

I found my store in lake George!  Spirit is my first vacation spot in two weeks or so.


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Finally!! someone posted a video of Medusa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_taG8yUgW1o I really like the snake movement it actually looks real.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Finally!! someone posted a video of Medusa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_taG8yUgW1o I really like the snake movement it actually looks real.


I LOVE THE WAY THE SNAKES MOVE. I ALSO LOVE HER SOUNDTRACK! I did not think she was so cool!


----------



## Guest

Wow!! I'm very impressed! I think that's the most detail Gemmy has ever put into a lifesize figure's face. The sayings are nicely done too.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Finally!! someone posted a video of Medusa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_taG8yUgW1o I really like the snake movement it actually looks real.


The movement of the snakes is definitely a big plus of her, as is the amazing detail on the face. It still seems a bit pricey for a 5 foot figure, but this video definitely makes me more interested.


----------



## dd_richart1

Is she still at home depot?


----------



## dd_richart1

NEW SPIRIT BALL!!!!!http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=361023364690&alt=web






Yes, there are ACTUAL_PICTURES! IT DOES MOVE!!!!


----------



## EvilDog

Medusa looks cool.


----------



## Penumbra

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Finally!! someone posted a video of Medusa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_taG8yUgW1o I really like the snake movement it actually looks real.


I do like the snake movement, but the prop costs WAY too much for what it is. I'll probably just buy the head from Lowe's and make my own body.


----------



## EvilDog

Penumbra said:


> I do like the snake movement, but the prop costs WAY too much for what it is. I'll probably just buy the head from Lowe's and make my own body.


I want the medusa head. Not sure if i have lowes. If its lowes hardware i do. Is it?


----------



## Scarecrow1006

EvilDog said:


> I want the medusa head. Not sure if i have lowes. If its lowes hardware i do. Is it?


Yeah that's the right lowes.


----------



## EvilDog

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Yeah that's the right lowes.


Ok thanks.  want to see a vid of medusa head first.


----------



## 51217

What does everyones spirit list look like??
This is mine:
Before halloween: Possesed baby, MAYBE coatrack
After Halloween: Cooatrack if not bought before halloween, maybe scientist


----------



## Dale Hanson

Jubbag12 said:


> What does everyones spirit list look like??
> This is mine:
> Before halloween: Possesed baby, MAYBE coatrack
> After Halloween: Cooatrack if not bought before halloween, maybe scientist


Before Halloween:Witch of Stolen Souls, Untimely Death Statue, Barnyad Butcher, and Evil Scientist
After Halloween: Possessed Baby, Peek a Boo Penny, Lunging Lily, Coat Rack Monster, and Electrified Maniac


----------



## CCdalek

Jubbag12 said:


> What does everyones spirit list look like??
> This is mine:
> Before halloween: Possesed baby, MAYBE coatrack
> After Halloween: Cooatrack if not bought before halloween, maybe scientist


Here is mine. It's not as big as some other people's since I can't spend all my savings on Halloween :
Before Halloween: Evil Scientist or MAYBE Witch of Stolen Souls
After Halloween (If available): Lil' Nester, Zombie Toilet


----------



## 51217

CCdalek said:


> Here is mine. It's not as big as some other people's since I can't spend all my savings on Halloween :
> Before Halloween: Evil Scientist or MAYBE Witch of Stolen Souls
> After Halloween (If available): Lil' Nester, Zombie Toilet


I feel you i also need to save to go to a convention in february, and i know i said this about 2 weeks ago, saying spirit has AMAZING props this year, but now that their all here, the only ones that even peak my interested in the slightest are the scientist, witch, baby, coatrack


----------



## Scarecrow1006

Crystal Ball videos!
Ghost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OodQasc4TOI Skull https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hterWps3KRs
The face on the ghost one goes back in like the face out ghost.
I'm not sure how much I like these. I wish it wasn't the same moaning sound we hear over and over again.


----------



## CCdalek

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Crystal Ball videos!
> Ghost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OodQasc4TOI Skull https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hterWps3KRs
> The face on the ghost one goes back in like the face out ghost.
> I'm not sure how much I like these. I wish it wasn't the same moaning sound we hear over and over again.


I agree, that moaning sound gets really annoying. It's weird how they both have that same sound, I can understand it for the ghost but not the skull. I am glad they brought back the same Spirit Ball movement from years ago, though.


----------



## 22606

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I'm not sure how much I like these. I wish it wasn't the same moaning sound we hear over and over again.


Thank you for the links to the videos. The spirit balls have size going for them, but not a whole lot else They certainly are not worth the cost, in my opinion, although I am sure that they will still sell very well.


----------



## Penumbra

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Crystal Ball videos!
> Ghost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OodQasc4TOI Skull https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hterWps3KRs
> The face on the ghost one goes back in like the face out ghost.
> I'm not sure how much I like these. I wish it wasn't the same moaning sound we hear over and over again.


Thanks, I love the lighting and motion. The sound works for me because it's just simple moaning and not a ton of unnecessary background noises and music. The price they have on them is way too high, however! The old spirit balls did so much more and costed less.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Lowes Now has there Halloween stuff.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*and news on the Spirit Halloween Leatherface*


----------



## JLWII2000

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Crystal Ball videos!
> Ghost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OodQasc4TOI Skull https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hterWps3KRs
> The face on the ghost one goes back in like the face out ghost.
> I'm not sure how much I like these. I wish it wasn't the same moaning sound we hear over and over again.



I get tired of the moaning. That exact same sound byte is on at least 5 of my props. Its like companies share the sound bytes or something. I do like the ball though.

As for Spirit, I went into a store yesterday and I was very disappointed. Nothing but the coat rack interests me. I never got the corn stalker last year but he interests me too and they're cheaper at other places.


----------



## slash

looks like Spirit is sold out of the Untimely Death Statue they said they didn't expect it to run out so quickly hopefully she will return soon I didn't see her at my Spirit Halloween store has anyone else?


----------



## JLWII2000

JLWII2000 said:


> I get tired of the moaning. That exact same sound byte is on at least 5 of my props. Its like companies share the sound bytes or something. I do like the ball though.
> 
> As for Spirit, I went into a store yesterday and I was very disappointed. Nothing but the coat rack interests me. I never got the corn stalker last year but he interests me too and they're cheaper at other places.



Oh well, those that want them will just have to go to ebay and find a price gouger that will surely pop up.


----------



## EvilDog

slash said:


> looks like Spirit is sold out of the Untimely Death Statue they said they didn't expect it to run out so quickly hopefully she will return soon I didn't see her at my Spirit Halloween store has anyone else?


I am going to the spirit store in lake George ny on weds. Can let you know if they have untimely death prop there.


----------



## ghostbust99

hey guys im new here but ive got a lot to share. anyways I went to menards last week and I saw the gemmy stuff there. it seems like they're improving a bit but the really need to stop making things that sing non Halloween songs


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

I have the groom.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

mrhamilton234 said:


> I am loving a lot of these small props. The phone, busts, and jarred specimen are all must haves, even if they don't fit with my theme. The only downer would be if they had generic phrases Gemmy's been spamming for years.


Where can you find the jarred specimen you speak of? Thanks.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover

LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-ghostly-witch-w-fire-ice/


----------

